# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Alma de la Roumanie au Berry

## superdogs

Bonjour,

Mon post d'origine, ça, c'était quand j'étais sans famille....

Alma, à l'adoption à la Ferme des Rescapés



Moi, c'est Alma, très jolie croisée berger indéfini. Je suis née en Roumanie, j'ai été trouvée errante avec mes frères et soeurs, j'avais 3 ou 4 mois. Sortie de la rue, j'ai été prise en charge par Mukitza, et j'ai vécu en fourrière pendant 2 ans, avant de faire le grand voyage vers un pays plus amical... J'ai été mise à l'abri à La Ferme des Rescapés, pendant encore 2 ans, à attendre mon tour d'être aimée...

Un jour, Superdogs a vu ma photo sur Rescue  

 comme elle avait perdu sa vieille louloute quelques mois plus tôt, elle se trouvait seule avec un seul chien, et avait envie de sauver une petite vie... j'ai eu la chance de lui plaire, beaucoup ! et d'avoir un air de famille avec son loulou, l'Espagnol Gringo.

Elle est venue me chercher hier... et voilà, me voici maintenant dans le Berry !! non, mais quelle voyageuse je fais quand même !

Superdogs, elle a adopté 3 fois sur Rescue, du coup, il y a des posts à regrouper..

Si vous voulez connaître l'histoire de mes compagnons de vie arrivés comme moi grâce au forum ; vous y trouverez aussi les autres poilus qui ont partagé sa vie, en particulier Rumba et Strella, deux amours de chiennes qui lui manquent tellement, tellement...... ::   ::   :: 

Gringo (ex-Klain) - 2 ans - M - Croisé BA gris - Espagne -  Murcia


Epice, jeune, jolie et gentille chatte, issue d'un sauvetage, à adopter (45)


J'espère bien me faire à ma nouvelle vie... et être heureuse, heureuse, heureuse, enfin !!!!

----------


## Belgo78

Sur son post d'origine elle ne ressemblait qu'un peu à ma super Doïna mais là elle lui ressemble encore plus, à part peut être des oreilles plus grandes et plus foncées.


C'est une roumaine aussi, elle est un peu timide comme alma mais d'une gentillesse extrême et s'éduque très facilement malgré son côté un peu protecteur.

Je vous souhaite autant de bonheur qu'on en a elle et nous depuis son arrivée en novembre  ::

----------


## monloulou

Nul doute qu'elle sera très heureuse chez superdogs, enchantée Alma, on est plusieurs à attendre de tes nouvelles  ::

----------


## manoe

Beaucoup d'émotion à vous lire superdogs nous raconter les premiers pas d'Alma dans votre foyer. Les débuts semblent très prometteurs et laissent penser que s'ouvre doucement une nouvelle page pleine de tendresse à venir.
En tous cas, voici une bien belle aventure dont j'aurai, comme bcp dans doute ici, du plaisir à suivre  :: 
PS : vous parlez du Berry, nous sommes donc compatriotes !!  ::  Où êtes-vous exactement si ce n'est pas trop indiscret ?

----------


## Kyt's

Une belle histoire qui commence !  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*
bravo superdogs pour cette belle adoption
les chiens roumains sont des amours*  ::  *ils ont tellement souffert

j'ai moi aussi adopté une petite roumaine Elfie chez Mukitza il y a 7 ans, toujours peureuse, devenue aveugle mais tellement gentille 

*http://associationmukitza.forums-act...ighlight=elfie

*ce n'est pas une croisée bichon comme indiqué sur Mukitza mais une nizinny (bergère polonaise de plaine) elle a 12 ans, confirmé par ma toiletteuse qui en a 2*

----------


## superdogs

> Beaucoup d'émotion à vous lire superdogs nous raconter les premiers pas d'Alma dans votre foyer. Les débuts semblent très prometteurs et laissent penser que s'ouvre doucement une nouvelle page pleine de tendresse à venir.
> En tous cas, voici une bien belle aventure dont j'aurai, comme bcp dans doute ici, du plaisir à suivre 
> PS : vous parlez du Berry, nous sommes donc compatriotes !!  Où êtes-vous exactement si ce n'est pas trop indiscret ?


MP Manoe....

----------


## superdogs

Depuis 2 jours, Alma me démontre qu'elle est une gentille fille, "juste" apeurée, pire, terrorisée à la vue d'un être humain en position debout. Pour réussir à l'approcher, je me traine sur les fesses depuis dimanche, en mode reptation une fesse après l'autre.... mais ça paye ! 

Dimanche, poser la main sur elle relevait de l'exploit ; aujourd'hui, elle est tendue comme un arc, mais se rend compte que "ça ne fait pas mal", à défaut d'y trouver du plaisir..

Ma stratégie, agir comme d'habitude, la traiter comme chien et chat de la maison, la laisser m'observer, parler à tout le monde comme si de rien n'était, rire quand elle pique un sprint en me croisant, et ne pas insister...

J'ai un grand allié en la personne de Gringo, elle fait tout comme lui...du coup, elle le suit partout.. et comme il me suit partout ou presque.. le résultat est qu'elle participe pleinement à la vie de la maison, avec sa laisse/longe, bien utile encore, et je suppose pour un bon moment encore.

Elle apprécie le jardin ; pour les besoins naturels, on n'est pas encore bien synchro elle et moi.. j'ai eu 2 surprises odorantes, ce matin, il manquait 5 mn avant que je les sorte.. et à mon retour, dommage, parce que j'ai un peu traîné à leur acheter de quoi manger...

Gringo est un filou : il va se coucher le soir avec elle, dans la pièce chiens, et rejoint son panier dans ma chambre au milieu de la nuit, la laissant toute seule ; et elle ne bouge pas, les nuits sont vraiment tranquilles.

Pour cette première journée de travail, pas de bêtise à la maison, sauf que j'ai retrouvé les coussins du canap par terre  :: 

 En fin d'après midi, on regarde comment les courses descendent de la voiture..

Aaah ?? Il faut se coucher sagement pendant que la gamelle se prépare ??

Bon, ben d'accord alors !

 Oui, je veux bien manger un petit morceau dans la main de l'humaine..

"Voilà pour les débuts de ma vie dans le Berry.... Je pense que je vais m'y faire...surtout que je n'ai pas la pression, on me laisse juste m'acclimater tranquilou"

----------


## monloulou

Quel plaisir de lire et de voir les photos parlantes, on a l'impression d'y être. Elle calque sur El Gringo c'est génial pour l'apprentissage, bravo Alma.

----------


## lili2000

Merci pour les nouvelles, en continuant comme çà, elle va vite progresser.

----------


## GADYNETTE

MILLE MERCIS

----------


## manoe

Un nouveau post qui promet beaucoup de bonheur à venir...  ::  
Merci superdogs 
PS : je viens de lire le post de Gringo ;  quelle magnifique histoire...  ::

----------


## superdogs

> MILLE MERCIS



C'est un bonheur cette demoiselle ;  ::   et ::  ::  :: assurés !

Les merci, ils sont pour La Ferme des Rescapés, qui l'a accueillie, et tous les autres chiens roumains qui y sont encore..... ! Un grand coup de chapeau pour les Dames de la Ferme ; elles sont juste formidables ....

----------


## superdogs

Hello, tous !!

Je viens donner des nouvelles de mon acclimatation... Tout va bien, je trouve que c'est bien sympa ici !!

La cantine est bonne  :: , mais Superdogs, elle est effarée quand elle me voit manger : un aspirateur, une pelleteuse !! J'ai 2,5 repas rien qu'à moi, toute seule, 1 le matin, un demi à midi et 1 le soir. Et je mange tout, tout, tout....

 

Il faut que j'apprenne à ne pas me jeter dans la gamelle de Gringo, ça vient petit à petit.. Superdogs surveille ça de près ,et je commence à comprendre le "Alma, non !" même le "tsss tsss" je comprends..

J'ai découvert plein de choses depuis mon arrivée... et surtout, je suis propre !  ::  Le dimanche, je n'avais pas encore bien compris les horaires... mais depuis lundi, je me suis bien calée sur la promenade du matin, du midi, et la grande du soir.. facile, c'est les mêmes heures... en plus, j'attends bien tranquillement que Superdogs ait bu son café, soit passée à la salle de bains, avant de nous emmener ballader. 

Au début, dès qu'elle se levait, je courais dans tous les sens ; pis, je me suis rendue compte que Gringo faisait la grasse matinée, jusqu'à ce qu'on l'appelle pour "on va *dehors* ? " et ben maintenant, je fais comme lui, je reste au lit  :: 
Je l'aime bien Gringo, je le suis partout,je fais tout comme lui... du coup, je commence à comprendre des mots

 
Lundi donc, j'ai fait ma première sortie en extérieur  ::  Superdogs craignait un peu, mais tout s'est bien passé, même si je faisais un peu marche arrière des fois...
J'ai vite pris goût au truc  ::  tout plein d'odeurs, celles des chiens du voisinage, celles des lapins... Il y a un truc aussi où j'entends beaucoup le "tsss tsss", c'est quand je veux me rouler dans les trucs qui "puent"  ::  qu'elle dit  ::  moi, je ne trouve pas.. :: mais bon  ::  

Lundi soir, j'ai donc fait une loooonngue promenade, la première... ben, j'étais rincée !! je me suis endormie comme une masse en rentrant, me suis juste réveillée pour la gamelle  ::  ; mais dès mardi, j'étais prête et ravie de repartir balader...

 
Avec Superdogs, je commence à établir une relation ; je n'ai plus peur de sa main  ::  :: ; je ne viens pas encore chercher les caresses, mais je ne suis plus aussi tendue quand elle me touche ; j'aime même assez  sous le menton ...mais je garde encore ma laisse/longe, parce que je ne me laisse pas approcher comme ça, non mais, faut être patient(e) avec moi. Avec des friandises, je me laisse un peu amadouer quand même...

Ce matin, j'ai vécu un grand moment, j'ai rencontré une dame que Superdogs connait, avec son chien... j'ai un peu hérissé le poil, ronchonné un peu, mais il ne m'a pas approché, et ça s'est tassé ; je le reverrai souvent, celui-là, parait qu'on va même faire des balades ensemble, alors..

Il parait que ce week-end, ça va être drôle et un grand moment, je vais connaitre l'Aspirateur !!! déjà que le balai, ça me fait bien peur, Superdogs qui ne peut plus tenir comme ça, elle dit que c'est sale, elle se demande comment gérer. M'enfermer ? Faire comme si de rien n'était ? 

Bref, en quelques jours, j'ai fait d'énormes progrès, j'ai même arrêté de me plaquer la queue sous le ventre.. elle n'est pas encore en panache, mais je suis sûre que ça viendra... un jour, quand j'aurai décidé. Superdogs, elle n'est pas pressée de toute façon !

----------


## Belgo78

Nous l'aspirateur on les change de pièce à chaque fois sinon elles se font pipi dessus de peur, petit à petit elles connaissent et changent d'elles même  :: 

Super les nouvelles  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci pour les nouvelles superdogs, c'est un plaisir de découvrir les progrès d'Alma qui sont extrêmement encourageants ! Gringo y est sans doute pour beaucoup. Et sans doute aussi l'air du Berry, foi de berrichonne  :: 
Bon courage pour affronter l'aspirateur Alma, tu verras tout va bien se passer  ::

----------


## lili2000

Super nouvelles  :: 
Pour l'aspirateur, essaye déjà de le sortir, voir le faire rouler en le laissant éteind.  Puis laisse le sorti dans une pièce.
Si elle en a trop peur, il faut mieux la mettre dans un pièce à part mais s'il est est plutôt calme, tu peux essayer de le passer en allant doucement et en lui laissant possibilité de partir si elle veut ...
Pressée de lire la suite des progrès de la miss  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je crois que l'aspirateur en question est Alma quand elle mange (et la pelleteuse aussi)

----------


## monloulou

Que de bonnes nouvelles merci ! On attend patiemment le prochain épisode d'Alma vs l'aspirateur  ::

----------


## superdogs

Jusqu'à maintenant, j'ai pu avoir des chiens craintifs, mais pas terrorisés à leur arrivée comme Alma. Pour l'aspirateur, je laissais faire, et ils changeaient de pièce... Pour Alma, j'avoue que j'hésite un peu.. Je vais faire le test ce soir de l'allumer, quelques secondes, sans le faire "bouger", ça me donnera une idée.
Si elle est vraiment très flippée, je l'enfermerai dans la pièce chiens, que je ferai en dernier.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci pour les nouvelles superdogs, c'est un plaisir de découvrir les progrès d'Alma qui sont extrêmement encourageants ! Gringo y est sans doute pour beaucoup. Et sans doute aussi l'air du Berry, foi de berrichonne 
> Bon courage pour affronter l'aspirateur Alma, tu verras tout va bien se passer


C'est clair, Gringo est devenu "grand maître initiateur"mais je fais très attention à ce qu'il ne se sente pas lésé, parce qu'il manque toujours un peu, malgré les années, de confiance en lui.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Que de bonnes nouvelles merci ! On attend patiemment le prochain épisode d'Alma vs l'aspirateur



Au plus tard dimanche soir.... parce que là, c'est *absolument indispensable* ...........

----------


## monloulou

Oui un petit démarrage d'aspi dans la pièce d'à côté en ayant un œil discret sur elle  ::

----------


## Dom91

:: L ::  ::  :: Tellement contente de lire cette bonne nouvelle ! Alma va être si heureuse, choyée et aimée ! Plein de bonheur à toutes les deux.

----------


## superdogs

Une semaine déjà !! le temps passe, et tout va bien. 
Ici, j'ai testé tous les dodos dispos dans la salle, et aussi celui de l'humaine...

   "son canapé", elle dit.

Cette nuit, Superdogs a rigolé, parce que j'ai quitté mon panier, et elle a brusquement senti une présence : elle a levé la tête, et ???? ben elle m'a vu, sur son lit,  les oreilles dressées, en train de la regarder dormir... j'ai détalé...
Ce matin, j'ai osé lui faire une _minuscule léchouille_ sur le bout du nez... ::  elle était contente Superdogs  :: 

Et pis, y'a eu l'aspirateur... elle s'est fait du souci pour rien.. même pas peur, ou si peu.. la veille, j'ai tourné autour, elle l'a fait ronfler quelques secondes, mais je m'en fichais.. alors, ce matin, pas de scrupules, elle y est allé franco, et j'ai un peu tournicoté, mais suffit de changer de pièce.. même pas peur, je vous dis !  :: 

Ma tête une semaine après ; moins stressée quand même...   je vais m'y faire, je vais m'y faire, je vais m'y faire à cette vie là   ::

----------


## manoe

En seulement une semaine, les progrès sont impressionnants  :: 
J'attends déjà les prochains épisodes qui risquent fort d'être plein de tendresse d'ici peu de temps...

----------


## lili2000

Elle a l'air plus détendue c'est sûr  ::   elle commence a s'installer  ::

----------


## superdogs

Sûr ! et après la 1ere léchouille, je viens de faire ma première bêtise...  ::  j'ai machouillé le coussin préféré de Superdogs sur son lit !! C'est de sa faute, elle m'a trouvé avant de partir en ballade, le nez enfoui dedans.. ça lui a fait un petit  ::  dans la tête, mais sans plus.

Il y a 5 mn, elle a trouvé un coin tout machouillé..et pis crevé... me suis fait gronder... peut-être que je n'aurai plus le droit à la chambre...mais Gringo il sera puni aussi du coup.. ::  ??

Du coup, elle m'a fabriqué vite fait un joujou avec des chaussettes dépareillées ; j'ai tout de suite adhéré à l'idée  :: 

y'a plus qu'à m'acheter des peluches pour chiens... ::

----------


## monloulou

Eh bien tant qu'à faire, recommencer une nouvelle vie en se comportant comme un chiot pour tester l'humaine   ::

----------


## superdogs

Et bien je pense qu'il y a de ça !! Elle doit vivre l'enfance qu'elle n'a pas eu en son temps ...

Ce soir, j'avais à peine quitté une chaussette qu'elle l'a chopée, et a filé avec, triomphante et la queue en l'air... pourvu qu'elle ne trouve jamais comment ouvrir le tiroir à chaussettes !!!!

Son truc, c'est tirer sur le tissu et le déchirer ; je pense qu'une corde à noeud devrait lui convenir...

----------


## monloulou

Pas si timide la coquine, ça promet la bienheureuse  ::

----------


## superdogs

La Miss me fait rire : nooon Superdogs, je ne viens pas vers toi spontanément, nooon, je tourne autour du canapé quand tu te déplaces, nooon, ne me regarde pas manger, nooon, je ne t'entends pas quand tu m'appelles gentiment, nooon, nooon, nooon !!!  :: 

N'empêche que je te suis dès que tu changes de pièce...je suis toute joyeuse quand tu te lèves le matin...je me couche bien sagement pendant que tu prépares les gamelles...en promenade, je te regarde tous les 6 pas, et je te sens la main...je m'arrête dès que tu le fais toi... cet après-midi, quand tu es rentrée, ben tu m'as vu toute excitée derrière la porte, la queue battante.... et puis je t'ai encore léchouillé le nez, vite fait, aujourd'hui.. et aussi un orteil..et même que je me laisse caresser maintenant, j'aime bien, des fois....  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Chic, en attendant des nouvelles de Castiel, voici notre nouvelle star, Alma ! Alma Du Berry, c'est presque un titre de noblesse ! Mangera-t-elle du Pouligny Notre Dame ?  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## superdogs

En fin d'après midi, Superdogs a décidé d'essayer de me lâcher dans le jardin, avec ma longe au cas où... Encore une fois, Gringo a servi de repère... Superdogs en a profité pour commencer un peu de rappel.. juste deux fois, à peine 10 mn, et ça a marché.. bon, en vrai, j'ai tout fait comme mon prof Gringo, mais c'est bien d'avoir un exemple...
Comme vous le voyez, j'ai bien bien bien aimé !  ::  j'ai même piqué un ou deux sprints ! Y'en a des trucs à sentir la-dedans...
Vous remarquez, je n'ai plus la queue plaquée sous le ventre... :Smile:

----------


## monloulou

Ah oui la queue  ::  elle s'éclate avec copain Gringo !

----------


## titia20090

Comment j'ai pu passer à côté de ce post?! Je m'abonne de suite!
Alma tu n'en as pas encore pleinement conscience, mais tu viens de rejoindre une famille merveilleuse  ::

----------


## superdogs

Des nouvelles, au bout de 15 jours..

La léchouille du bout du nez est devenu un rituel... Alma s'aventure même sur le front...

Et un gros gros progrès, la caresse ! je peux lui "chiffonner" la tête maintenant ! lui froisser les oreilles, lui tapoter les flancs, tout en lui sussurant des gentillesses.. Bon, pour le ventre, c'est encore un peu crispé..

Il y a quelques jours, les chiens sont rentrés mouillés de ballade ; Alma a fait des bonds de grenouille pour que je ne l'essuie pas avec ma "saloperie de serviette méchante"  ::  ; il m'a fallu des trésors de patience pour lui prouver que "nooon, ça ne fait pas mal, tu vas voir, tu vas être toute bien après.."....

Samedi, victoire (!), elle a vu arriver la serviette et a même eu l'air d'y prendre plaisir..

Hier, on a passé une bonne partie de l'a-midi au jardin, j'ai fait des photos ; après avoir visité le tas de compost, essayé de faire peur à Epice qui lui a craché à la figure  ::   :: , emmêlé Gringo dans sa longe, Alma a fini par piquer un roupillon sous le cerisier.

Que du bonheur ! sauf qu'elle doit être fétichiste : j'ai dû ranger mes chaussures....

----------


## nat34

Mais non, elle est coach du quotidien, elle booste ton rangement

----------


## monloulou

Les chaussures, passage obligé pour faire ses dents parce que Alma refait l'histoire de sa vie  ::

----------


## manoe

Aahh, les chaussures... Combien de fois les ai-je moi aussi cherchées !! A peine les avais-je quittées que mon trésor venait subrepticement en voler une, et il attendait ensuite patiemment que je m'exclame "mais où est donc ma chaussure ?!", le but du jeu étant que je le poursuive autour de la table, sans jamais le rattraper d'ailleurs...  :: 
D'un autre côté superdogs, excellent alibi pour renouveler le stock de souliers...  ::

----------


## superdogs

"Pour l'instant, je me suis attaquée aux "crocs" et aux grosses chaussures qui craignent rien de Superdogs, celles qu'elle met pour nos ballades... C'était drôle, parce qu'elle était sous la douche, et quand elle a entendu le "bong bong" de la croc que je trainais partout, elle est sortie toute mouillée en me disant "kesketufé Alma ?? " C'tespèce de fayot de Gringo, il a filé genre " c'est pas moi, c'est pas moi".. :: 

Le plus marrant, c'est que du coup, elle a vite fait rangé les belles chaussures... dans le meuble qui sert à ça... au moins maintenant, il sert à quelque chose...  :: 

Parait que j'ai un air fripon maintenant  ::  par moments.. ça la fait rire Superdogs  ::  quand je pique un sprint dans le jardin.. quand je fais un appel au jeu à Gringo ; mais ça l'embête aussi, parce que je bouge trop vite, elle n'a pas le temps de dégainer pour prendre des photos...

Avec Epice, je suis une chipie, dans la maison, je ne l'embête pas.. mais si je peux prendre un peu d'élan dans le jardin, pfffffttt, me v'la partie, pour la faire courir un peu..ça doit la changer, la Princesse  :: mais je m'arrête vite, parce qu'elle se retourne et faut la voir cracher ! et là, je ne fais plus la fière  ::  ::  ::  j'me sauve  :: 

Superdogs pense que j'ai pris un peu de poids, ça me fait pas de mal... mais cours toujours pour me peser... faut d'abord que j'accepte que tu me prennes dans tes bras..  :: 

Et les photos, c'était dimanche, pendant que l'Humaine, j'me demande bien pourquoi.. elle s'est mis en tête de couper ses forsythias et ses lilas.. ça se taille ces trucs là ??? moi, je préfère explorer tous les coins et recoins.. me suis aventurée du côté du compost, c'est plein de trucs qui puent la dedans.. ::  ; à la fin, j'étais crevée, j'ai rejoint Gringo qui pionçait sous le cerisier.."

----------


## superdogs

> Les chaussures, passage obligé pour faire ses dents parce que Alma refait l'histoire de sa vie


Ah mais carrément ; avec elle, 4 ans, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un chiot...un peu plus avancé, mais vraiment, elle est toute en découvertes...ce soir, il y avait du vent dans les arbres.. ben, pas fière hein !! pendant toute la ballade, je n'ai pas eu besoin de rallonger la longe...

----------


## Belgo78

Les premiers chiens Roumains appartenaient à des cordonniers, ils bouffaient toutes les chaussures qu'ils trouvaient pour donner du travail à leurs maîtres, depuis c'est devenu une tradition  :: 

C'est la seule excuse que j'ai trouvé pour mes fifilles  ::

----------


## nat34

Comment va ?

----------


## superdogs

Bonsoir tout le monde !

Un mois que je suis chez Superdogs, déjà ! ça passe vite.... Quand je pense à ma tête quand je suis arrivée... c'est de l'histoire ancienne, j'ai bien changée !

Je suis super à l'aise maintenant.... j'ai tout appris avec Gringo, et aujourd'hui, je suis la première à me coucher, dès que Superdogs entre dans la cuisine, m^me si c'est pas l'heure des gamelles, lol, ça la fait rire. Et aussi, quand elle dit "on va manger ?", je suis prem's arrivée à ma place, pour attendre que la gamelle se pose devant mon nez.. J'ai appris à ne plus lorgner dans celle de Gringo aussi.

J'aime bien faire des léchouilles sur le nez de l'humaine, c'est mon truc ça !

Grande nouvelle, je n'ai plus ma longe, ni dans le jardin, ni dans la maison : et oui, je viens quand on m'appelle... et quand j'ai peur de quelque chose, je cours vite vite dans la maison... c'est que je m'y sens bien, qu'elle dit l'Humaine, et en sécurité.
D'ailleurs, je ne fais plus de grands détours quand elle se déplace... et je la suis partout.

Dans le jardin, la première fois qu'elle a arraché une touffe d'herbe.. hi hi hi, j'ai fichu le camp, comme si c'était une détonation. Et ce dimanche, et lundi, je suis restée tranquille pendant qu'elle désherbait comme une folle !!

J'aime bien ce jardin, je sors le matin toute seule (enfin avec Gringo..), avant la ballade, le temps que Superdogs se prépare. Elle me regarde par la fenêtre, et ça la fait rire de me voir revenir vite vite vite, une fois que j'ai fait 2-3 pipis.. 

J'ai découvert qu'il y a des fois des gens qui passent devant le portail : ben je me suis trouvée une mission : j'aboie, j'aboie, pour la prévenir.. elle m'apprend aussi le "ça suffit", parce qu'au début, j'aboyais et je ne m'arrêtais plus... très fière de moi !!

En ballade, j'ai ma longe, mais Superdogs fait des tests, en lâchant la longe, sur une vingtaine de mètres, pour m'apprendre à ne pas m'éloigner, et surtout à revenir quand elle dit "Alma, viens ici !" ça rentre, ça rentre, elle trouve même que j'apprends très vite, et me dit que je suis super intelligente, et futée !

Il y a quelques jours, Superdogs désespérait un peu : "bon, Alma ne me montre pas grand chose.. elle ne sera jamais affectueuse, tant pis.. " ça l'inquiétait un peu, mais bon, elle s'était dit qu'elle me prenait comme j'étais...  :: 

et ce matin, je lui ai fait un énooorme cadeau, elle était  ::  mais  ::  !! pendant qu'elle prenait son café, je suis venue toute seule, Gringo se prélassait encore sur son dodo... et je suis venue jusqu'à sa main, et j'ai cherché la caresse !!! oui, oui, oui  :: 
elle était heureuse, mais heureuse !!! C'était la première fois que je venais spontanément... comme pour fêter le 1er mois de ma présence dans le Berry...

Faut dire que j'aime beaucoup, maintenant que je sais ce que c'est, les gratouilles derrière les oreilles... je ne savais pas que la main des humains, ça pouvait être si agréable....

J'ai le regard joyeux maintenant.. Superdogs, elle m'appelle Friponne des fois...
Je ne savais même pas que j'étais si joyeuse, mais ça fait du bien, de se détendre, un peu plus chaque jour. Et pis, ça rend Superdogs heureuse aussi, je la fais rire, on dirait !!

Samedi, ce sera une grande journée, je vais voir le "vétérinaire" qu'elle dit... parait qu'il faut regarder un peu mon état général... oh la la, je crois que ça va me faire bien peur c'thistoire...

----------


## lili2000

On veut des photos  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Bravo Alma tu progresses très vite, c'est impressionnant, t'en fais pas trop pour le véto, je suis sûr que ta peur t'aidera au final à rester toute calme en regardant ta maman pour voir si ce qui va t'arriver est grave ou pas, puis tu auras pleins de caresses, le véto s'est finalement un moment privilégié entre vous deux  ::

----------


## superdogs

Oui, je suis moi m^me très surprise des progrès rapides de Alma.... je m'attendais à tellement pire... C'est un bonheur de la voir "sourire" !!

J'ai prévenu le véto que ça risquait d'être compliqué samedi...
M'enfin, elle n'est pas stressée là :  je vais m'acheter un lit de camp.....

----------


## monloulou

Surprenante Alma  ::  elle est tellement heureuse maintenant.
Si Gringo est calme, il pourrait aussi l'accompagner chez le véto  :Smile:

----------


## lili2000

J'adore la photo  ::  rien à voir avec le début  ::

----------


## superdogs

Aaah, pis j'ai oublié de vous dire, Superdogs, elle avait dit non pour les chaussures... alors, j'ai eu ça !!!
J'ai adopté direct, moi aussi !! Sauf que j'ai pas le droit sur le lit.. parait que c'est cra-cra... quelle pénible cette Superdogs...



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Surprenante Alma  elle est tellement heureuse maintenant.
> Si Gringo est calme, il pourrait aussi l'accompagner chez le véto


J'y ai pensé, mais j'hésite encore. Gringo, c'est pas un courageux non plus chez le véto ; genre, il s'appuie tellement sur moi que si je recule, il tombe de la table..... 
Et puis, je pense que ça peut ne pas lui faire de mal de passer 20 mn sans lui ... un mois qu'ils ne se sont jamais trouvés séparés..

----------


## lealouboy

Mais j'avais pas vu ton post pour Alma  ::  

Je découvre tout d'un seul coup, c'est fabuleux l'évolution  ::

----------


## superdogs

"Almaaaaa, Promenééér.."

"oh chouette, chouette ! j'arriiiive.." 

"j'suis pressée, allez, je tourne, je vire.." 


"allez, on y va là ? en route !!"
 
" Bon, ben j'attends quoi !! pffff ! "" tu viens Gringo ?""   



"Friponne", qu'elle m'appelle Superdogs... Vous trouvez vous ?

----------


## May-May

J'ai rattrapé mon retard, elle me rappelle Hiduc à son arrivée, quand il partait complètement paniquer se mettre en boule au fond de la cour quand j'osais lui faire une caresse sur la tête  :: 

C'est une belle histoire qui commence, nul doute qu'elle aura une belle vie en ta compagnie  ::

----------


## lealouboy

J'suis fan  ::  

Elle est toute fière maintenant avec sa queue toute relevée  ::  

Ce post me met du baume au coeur  ::  

Quelle belle adoption  :Smile:

----------


## monloulou

Rho la coquinette   ::   voilà qu'elle se dévoile, j'adore

----------


## corinnebergeron

Le Berry, terre d'accueil

----------


## POLKA67

Quelle jolie toutounette, adoption réussie en un temps record... !  :Smile:

----------


## manoe

Que de progrès en si peu de temps ou les miracles de l'amour...
Merci Superdogs de nous faire partager cette magnifique histoire tellement réconfortante parmi toute la misère et souffrance animales omniprésentes.
Jolie Alma  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Quelle jolie toutounette, adoption réussie en un temps record... !


Je crois bien que Alma n'attendait que ça, de la douceur, un endroit calme, sans trop de bruit, la compagnie d'un ou deux copains sympa, et des gamelles bien remplies.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Que de progrès en si peu de temps ou les miracles de l'amour...
> Merci Superdogs de nous faire partager cette magnifique histoire tellement réconfortante parmi toute la misère et souffrance animales omniprésentes.
> Jolie Alma


Elle est jolie oui, avec sa tête de chiot !  tout le monde pense qu'elle a 5 ou 6 mois ! en plus, comme elle a l'attitude du chien qui découvre la "vraie vie", ça entretient l'illusion..

----------


## superdogs

Que d'événements ce week-end !!

J'ai commencé par é-pa-ter !! Superdogs...  ::  elle m'a emmenée chez l'homme en bleu, le "Vétérinaire".. hormis le fait que je n'ai ni voulu monter dans la voiture, ni en descendre... ben oui, y'avait pas Gringo pour me motiver...tout s'est bien passé. 
Je me suis couchée tout contre les pieds de Superdogs dans la salle d'attente, je n'ai pas bougé une oreille, même quand *Il* m'a mis son "truc froid" sur les côtes, ni quand il m'a inspecté les oreilles, ni quand il m'a fait une piqure, rien de rien de rien de rien...Superdogs est restée  :: 
Z'ont dit, le véto et son assistante, que j'étais déjà bien en confiance avec Superdogs, que je la regardais tout le temps, que j'observais tout ce qu'elle faisait, et qu'ils étaient sûrs que j'allais l'aimer, l'aimer, l'aimer....

Parait aussi que je peux prendre 3 kg ! ça l'énerve Superdogs, parce qu'elle voudrait bien me refiler les 4 qu'elle a en trop, elle !!

En rentrant à la maison, ben qu'est ce que j'étais contente ! dès qu'on est arrivé dans le chemin, j'ai frétillé de partout, à l'idée de revoir Gringo ! je lui ai fait la fête, comme si on avait été séparés 105 ans !! Elle rigolait l'Humaine !

Et pis, je suis sortie comme une grande maintenant : samedi matin, on a fait une longue promenade avec une copine de Superdogs et son chien.  On l'avait déjà fait le samedi d'avant, et Superdogs avait remarqué que je restais bien au milieu du groupe, que je ne m'éloignais pas, parce que les autres chiens, ils ne s'éloignent pas... alors, elle s'est dit qu'elle allait me tester (encore, parce qu'elle le fait partout... dans le jardin, pendant les promenades, elle teste depuis le début le rappel), et ben encore une fois, j'ai été mimi comme tout. Pas de longe tenue, la liberté surveillée quoi...; me suis fait une sacré partie de jeu avec le chien de sa copine, pfff, vieux beau, il était crevé, avec ses 8 ans et sa bedaine... ça a permis à Gringo de se reposer un peu de moi...
Bon j'ai failli faire tomber la copine de Superdogs.. c'est que je suis leste et légère, je fais de ces démarrages !

Et du coup, je suis maintenant lâchée avec ma longe, je me la traine derrière moi...et Superdogs m'apprend la distance qu'elle ne veut pas que je dépasse .. ça fait pas bien long, faut dire.. elle me siffle régulièrement.. je crois qu'elle stresse un peu.. mais je reviens, en plus, des fois, elle me donne une croquette quand je reviens vite.. :: 
Ce soir, on a recommencé.. j'avais senti une odeur... j'ai mis du temps à "entendre" le sifflet, le "Alma viens ici"... Quand je me suis enfin retournée  ::   ::  plus de Superdogs... !!  :: j'ai couru, couru, couru en sens inverse... méchante humaine, elle s'était couchée dans l'herbe... pour que j'ai peur.. et que je comprenne qu'il fallait toujours que je la regarde, régulièrement..
En fait, il n'y avait pas bien long.. mais  ::  j'étais contente de la revoir..; elle m'a félicité et m'a dit " ben, t'étais où hein, vagabonde ?"

Superdogs me dit de souligner que c'est dans des chemins où il n'y a pas de voitures, que je ne peux pas faire autrement que d'aller tout droit, que ce sont toujours les mêmes chemins pour le moment, (déjà faut que je connaisse bien ceux-là avant d'en découvrir d'autres) que je connais bien la route de la maison et que je m'arrête devant le portail toute seule maintenant. 

ça fait drôlement du bien de courir à son aise; et pour le rappel, je me précipite, parce que j'aime bien quand l'Humaine, elle s'accroupit et m'ouvre grand les bras.."ouiiii ma toute belle, c'est biieeenn !"

----------


## lili2000

Alma apprend vite  :Smile:  il y a l'air d'avoir une sacrée osmose entre vous trois  ::

----------


## monloulou

Bravo Alma  ::  bientôt les parties de cache-cache avec Superdogs  :Smile:

----------


## Shaina

Je découvre ton post superdogs... je suis très heureuse que tu ai accueilli cette douce Alma, qui a l'air de s'adapter plutot bien à la vie à la française :-)
je vais suivre ses péripéties de près ;-) plein de câlins (du bout du museau pour l'instant!)

----------


## superdogs

Chaque jour un peu mieux ; ce midi, sortie rapide d'environ 20 mn avec mes 2. 

Je me suis carrément assise dans l'herbe, en laissant aller et venir les chiens. Alma a fait son petit tour... quand je lui disais "non pas par là", hop, elle renonçait à son idée.. et n'a pas manqué de vérifier si je n'avais pas disparue, tout d'un coup... 

Et le plus beau, c'est qu'à un moment, je lui ai interdit d'aller sous des arbres, parce que je ne la voyais plus... elle a tenté quand même.. et a effrayé un pigeon, qui s'est envolé avec beaucoup de bruit...  ::   ::  ki ki s'est ramené en cata près de Superdogs ??? Almaaaaa, "tu vois, faut m'écouter..." MDR 
Merci Monsieur Pigeon...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alma apprend vite  il y a l'air d'avoir une sacrée osmose entre vous trois



Entre nous quatre.. tu oublies Epice, qui n'est pas le moins du monde perturbée par Alma... et qui a su se faire respecter dès le début...
Pour ma part, je suis super heureuse, mon équilibre parfait, c'est 2 chiens 1 chat....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bravo Alma  bientôt les parties de cache-cache avec Superdogs


Ah ouiiii, je n'avais pas pensé... mais effectivement, ça pourrait bien être une joueuse ...

----------


## monloulou

Alma le chiot déjà grand qui apprend très vite tellement elle a confiance à sa maman  ::  ça promet les parties de rigolade  :: 
merci de nous faire profiter de son évolution  ::

----------


## lilyssie

Je découvre le topic, je suis fan  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Alma le chiot déjà grand qui apprend très vite tellement elle a confiance à sa maman  ça promet les parties de rigolade 
> merci de nous faire profiter de son évolution




Elle apprend vite quand elle veut !!.... hier, je n'étais pas contente du tout, du tout, du tout.... 

En présence d'un autre chien que Gringo, Alma perd toute notion de rappel...elle est surexcitée, jappe de plaisir, veut se précipiter pour faire connaissance, jouer, et me regarde la tenir en laisse comme si j'étais le pire des dogcatchers................... Une fois ça réglé, chien dépassé... il lui faut de longues minutes pour se calmer, elle saute comme un cabri, veut remonter sa trace, bref, de quoi se dire qu'on n'y arrivera pas.
En plus, la chienne croisée hier, c'est une chienne du voisinage, pas aimable du tout.... heureusement, très bien éduquée par contre, donc, son propriétaire l'a rappelée, et Alma n'a pas pu se  "jeter à son cou...."  :: je ne pense pas qu'elle aurait été bien accueillie.. 

J'ai eu beau appeler, siffler, faire semblant de partir dans l'autre sens... OSEF Superdogs !!!!! Va falloir régler ça quand m^me, je n'ai pas envie de la tenir attachée toute sa vie..

----------


## superdogs

Ben !.... ::  " z'êtes où, tous ?? " vous avez cru que Superdogs m'aimait plus ou quoi !?? non mais ça va paaaas nooon ! c'est pas parce que j'ai fait un caprice que tout est fini entre nous ! 
Superdogs elle est  ::  de moi, qu'elle dit, même si elle m'appelle Friponne, Crapule..et qu'elle se dit que c'est parce que je suis super futée et vive que j'ai réussi à survivre, d'où je viens..

On fait de belles avancées toutes les deux, enfin, surtout moi ; et oui ! maintenant, je me laisse chiffonner la tête dans tous les sens, a rebrousse poil, à droite, à gauche, gratter les joues, chatouiller le menton, toucher (un peu..) le ventre, tenir la patte, oui oui, ça a l'air de rien, mais me tenir une patte, waoh, il a fallu me convaincre !!

Et ce matin, j'ai fait une ballade de 1h30, à la fraîche avec Gringo ; Superdogs ne m'a pas tenu en longe tout ce temps.. à la fin de l'été, peut-^tre qu'on pourra me l'enlever, faut voir..

J'ai bien compris le coup du rappel ; et maintenant, suffit qu'elle s'arrête et m'appelle, même si je suis un peu loin, allez, je fais demi-tour, faut me voir courir, oreilles au vent, sourire au museau, pour arriver en dérapage (in)contrôlé !!

Sur le retour, on a croisé un copain du coin... il est graaannd ! j'ai toujours un peu peur au début quand je le rencontre, je lui fait un peu "les dents et la crête dorsale", mais il s'en fiche ; du coup, ben je me rassure, on a même fini par jouer.
Même sans être tenue, maintenant, j'attends qu'on me dise "allez", pour me remettre à marcher.

Et dans les trucs qui font plaisir à Superdogs, c'est que je cours vers elle, des fois, et que je me mets sur les pattes arrière pour lui dire que je suis contente et que je n'ai plus trop peur d'elle.

La chienne de l'autre jour, Superdogs me dit de ne pas la chercher.. quand on passe devant chez elle, j'sais pas pourquoi, mais je veux absolument m'attarder... on ne l'a pas revue, mais j'ai bien repéré où elle habite... et je traine, je traine, je traine...des fois qu'elle serait sur son terrain... ouaip, j'suis une provocatrice, qu'elle dit Superdogs. 

J'apprends un truc en ballade en ce moment, c'est quand on me dit en tendant le bras "reste ici", ben faut pas que je dépasse Superdogs.. j'suis en cours d'apprentissage pour ça, et ça marche bien mieux en fin de ballade, normal, j'suis rincée !

En rentrant ce matin, on a fait des photos, parce que ben l'humaine, je la suis partout dans le jardin, hein !! Regardez, comment j'ai changé de tête et d'attitude quand même !

Stressée +++++


  Cool....

----------


## monloulou

Que des progrès chaque jour, Alma est méconnaissable ! Bravo à vous deux  :: 

_Superdogs dit que chuis provocatrice meuh non chuis curieuse, si je peux aider les autres à se détendre comme moi_  ::

----------


## superdogs

" Je fais des progrès de jour en jour, chaque semaine, je pourrai expliquer ce qui s'améliore chez moi ; Superdogs ne se lasse pas de me regarder évoluer, de m'observer, elle m'aime de plus en plus, on dirait.
 Avant, elle avait un peu des points d'interrogation dans les yeux quand elle me regardait. Elle ne savait pas vraiment comment me prendre.. alors, elle a fait preuve de patience, de douceur. Maintenant, elle sourit !! "

"Je suis une super chienne, il parait ; je n'ai pas couru après l'écureuil ce matin.... je ne cours plus après Epice qui du coup, a arrêté de cracher à mon approche... je ne cherche plus à manger avant tout le monde... je me laisse attraper par le collier ( !!! oui oui, je ne voulais pas du tout du tout au début...) et j'accepte même de faire 1 ou 2 mètres comme ça.. mais pas plus, hein, faut pas abuser des bonnes choses Superdogs, laisse venir... Je me présente devant elle toute contente pour attacher ma longe quand on va se promener.."

"Je manifeste ma joie à chaque retour d'absence, je viens chercher ma part de caresses... ::  je laisse passer Gringo en 1er dans les passages étroits et aux portes... parce que Superdogs dit que c'est l'aîné, qu'il ne faut pas que je le  bouscule, "pauvre vieux" :: . En même temps, il commence à avoir un peu d'arthrose, je peux comprendre..m'enfin je fais semblant..."

"Et pis, je ne file plus à l'autre bout des pièces quand je "la" croise... je me contente de reculer un peu... j'ai fini par comprendre qu'elle ne va pas me marcher dessus, me bousculer, me frapper, que sais-je encore !"

Bon, tout le monde a compris, la relation s'étoffe entre Alma et moi... c'est toujours une nouvelle aventure... j'avais eu une sortie d'hiver difficile, déprime, moral pas top.. merci Alma, tu m'as redonné du pep's, du tonus, de l'espoir, un but et des objectifs quotidiens.. ::

----------


## monloulou

Superdogs peut en être fière, elle qui m'a donné la chance de vivre ce bonheur, elle qui m'apprend plein de choses dixit Alma  ::

----------


## titia20090

Que c'est beau les histoires comme ça…. 
Un sauvetage à double sens! L'humaine a sauvé la chienne et la chienne a sauvé l'humaine!  :: 

Les progrès sont quand même incroyablement rapides! Bravo Superdogs pour ta patience et ta douceur qui payent assurément.

----------


## Belgo78

Au début je lisais au cas où tu aurais besoin de conseils sur les petites roumaines, au final je me dis que c'est moi qui doit oser plus avec les miennes  ::

----------


## superdogs

Est ce que tes chiennes arrivaient directement de Roumanie Belgo ? Parce que Alma a quand même passé 2 ans à la Ferme des Rescapés après avoir été rapatriée.. je pense qu'elle a quand même déjà du faire une belle avancée la-bas. Ne serait-ce que de ne plus voir, entendre, subir des brutalités insensées.. Je ne suis pas sûre que sans ça, j'aurai déjà autant de résultats positifs.. 

Mais aussi, depuis toute gamine, j'ai, parait-il, le "truc" avec les chiens. Ils étaient toujours, tous et partout, grands ou petits, affectueux ou "asociaux", avec moi, derrière moi. J'ai croisé des chiens dans mon enfance dont je me souviens encore, et des moments magiques que j'ai passés avec eux. Je me suis fait mordre parfois, jamais gravement, mais je n'ai jamais cessé de les aimer, rechercher, comprendre, adorer... 

Alma me fait rire depuis quelques jours : elle aimerait bien, mais n'ose pas... s'installer à côté de moi sur le canapé..elle s'approche, regarde, recule, fait le tour, revient, repart. Si je tapote la place à côté de moi, elle fait sa timide.. et se fait piquer la place par Gringo.
Le jour où elle franchira le cap, j'ouvre une bouteille !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Superdogs peut en être fière, elle qui m'a donné la chance de vivre ce bonheur, e*lle qui m'apprend plein de choses* dixit Alma


Mais c'est que c'est un bonheur ; elle pige vite, elle est vraiment futée ; j'ai remarqué que c'est une grande observatrice, toujours au taquet, toujours sur le qui-vive ; elle est super réactive, à tout.

----------


## superdogs

Oublié de vous raconter la dernière : ce matin, je vois en passant vite fait une tâche pâle sur le gravier, dans l'allée..Surprise, je crois que c'est un pigeon venu au point d'eau..et ben non !! je regarde mieux et je vois : mon "croc" rose pâle, largué derrière la voiture par Alma....... Elle a de la suite dans les idées...

----------


## Belgo78

Oui j'ai été les chercher directement à l'aéroport, elles sont plutôt "faciles", mais comme j'y connais pas grand chose en chien j'y vais en douceur, suivi par un éducateur. 
Tout se passe plutôt bien mais y a pleins de trucs auxquels on pense pas donc c'est super de lire l'évolution d'Alma et d'autres  ::

----------


## manoe

Comment va la belle Alma en ces jours caniculaires ?

----------


## superdogs

"Je vais bien, merciii.. toute la semaine, Superdogs ne nous a sorti que très tôt le matin pour une promenade un peu plus longue que d'habitude, elle s'est levée plus tôt.. parce qu'à midi, rien d'autre que  le jardin, ::  ... et après le travail aussi.... une autre sortie vers 21h30, mais faisait encore bien chaud. Moi, j'étais un peu ramollie, mais pour Gringo, c'était la galère... je crois que Superdogs, elle voulait pas affoler le coeur de mon pote...

Du coup, samedi matin, quand on est enfin parti à la fraîche, j'ai fait ma folle... j'ai coursé le lapin...je l'ai pas eu...mince ! mais parait qu'il est p'têt mort d'un arrêt cardiaque, après la course que je lui ai fait faire... ah.. ben Superdogs, elle est pas marrante : pas les lapins, pas les chats, pas les écureuils, pas toucher les hérissons, pas toucher ni manger... ce qui traîne par terre... pas toucher les chaussures, pfffff, re-pffffff....

Mais malgré tout ça, je l'aime bien... je lui fait de plus en plus des léchouilles, je monte sur une chaise dans la cuisine pour la voir arriver en voiture par la fenêtre...pendant que Gringo aboie de son côté derrière la porte. Quand elle ouvre la porte d'entrée, c'est au 1er sorti... j'apprends à laisser passer l'aîné d'abord, j'ai du mal....

Le matin, quand le réveil sonne, je m'approche de son lit... et je lui sens la figure..; ça la fait rire, elle se lève de bonne humeur

Je n'embête plus du tout le chat...qui se frotte maintenant contre moi ; j'aime pas beaucoup, tout plein de poils sur le museau, beeuuuurk !  :: 

Hier, on a rencontré une chienne qui habite dans le coin ; je lui ai fait des appels au jeu.. je suis très sociable avec les autres loulous.
J'ai revu la "grincheuse" ce soir ; elle a encore "grinché" bien fort.. je ne sais pas pourquoi, elle fait sa mignonne avec Gringo par contre...  :: 

Sinon, hi hi... j'ai encore fait une bêtise ! mais Superdogs elle n'a rien pu dire, trop tard !! elle avait laissé un petit ramequin avec de la confiture de cerises qu'elle a fait hier, sur la table de la cuisine... oh, un tout petit ramequin... depuis ce matin... et c'est juste ce soir qu'elle s'est dit "tiens, j'ai tout mangé ? Non, non... Alma !!!  Alma, t'as fait ça ?!! Si t'es malade, tant pis pour toi.. 

Mais comme elle suppose que je l'ai boulotté ce matin, cette délicieuse confiture ::  ,elle pense que c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste... en tout cas, j'ai bien mangé ce soir... et là, je ronfle... ::

----------


## marie34700

C'est très intéressant de pouvoir suivre l'évolution de cette chienne  ::

----------


## France34

ALMA , tu es une petite coquine !

----------


## superdogs

> C'est très intéressant de pouvoir suivre l'évolution de cette chienne


C'est une aventure de tous les jours, chacun apportant son lot de petits progrès, infimes certes, mais pour Alma, c'est comme avoir gravi une montagne.
Aujourd'hui par exemple, j'ai pu lui tenir une patte assez longtemps, sans qu'elle ne la retire brutalement, avec crainte.Au début, juste l'effleurer la faisait fuir.. et puis une ou deux secondes, et ainsi de suite...

Quand je suis allée la chercher, ses yeux étaient plein d'appréhension à chacun de mes gestes ou mouvements ; maintenant, j'y vois parfois de la joie, même si elle n'est pas encore prête à admettre que parfois j'éternue, ou que je rattrape un objet qui risque de tomber... ::

----------


## superdogs

Alma vient maintenant régulièrement chercher les câlins.... quand elle le veut, mais d'elle-même ! 

Et elle écoute vraiment bien en promenade, les incidents, retards pour revenir sont de plus en plus rares ! 

Hier, je lui ai interdit de courir dans un champ tout juste fauché, où les lapins sont maintenant bien visibles... et bien ce matin, elle les a regardés, à l'arrêt, pire qu'une statue... mais elle n'y est pas allée, bien que j'ai continué à marcher avec Gringo. Elle nous a rejoint trèèès trèèèès vite !

----------


## lili2000

::   ::  que de progrès  ::

----------


## monloulou

Bravo Alma ! tu progresses très très vite grâce à ta maman et tu n'as sûrement pas fini de surprendre  ::

----------


## superdogs

Les jours se suivent et ne se ressemblent pas... Nous avons eu, Alma et moi, une grosse mais heureusement brève frayeur ce matin...

A peine sortie de la maison, Alma a filé droit devant... je ne sais pas quelle piste elle suivait, mais rien n'y a fait...appels, sifflet, rien de rien, elle était déjà loin devant, avec sa longe....

J'ai continué tout le long de cette ballade que l'on fait tous les matins, en l'appelant ; l'aller retour fait environ 20 mn ; avec moi, Gringo et minette...

Arrivée au bout du chemin, des champs à perte de vue, et point d'Alma, pas un mouvement à l'horizon, rien de rien  :: 

Tous, on sait combien les pensées, et les pires,  se bousculent dans la tête, lorsque l'on perd trace de son chien... le coeur dans les talons, j'ai appelé, appelé, j'ai pensé illico à quelle photo je pouvais avoir pour mettre une annonce, que j'allais téléphoner au travail pour dire que je serai en retard, qu'elle n'aurait passé que quelques semaines avec moi, et cette angoisse qui ne nous lâche pas...

J'ai essayé de me raisonner, et de me dire qu'elle connait cette ballade quotidienne, qu'elle connait le chemin maintenant, qu'elle s'arrête systématiquement devant le portail, et je me suis décidée à rentrer, abattue, l'oeil aux aguets..

En arrivant sur le chemin, en vue de la maison, encore loin, que je scrutais avec attention, j'ai vu une chose bouger.. une forme de chien, devant la maison. " c'est peut-être qq'un qui promène son chien, et il est devant"

J'ai appelé Aaaallmaaaaaaa ; et j'ai vu la silhouette avancer, hésiter, s'arrêter... Aaaaaalmmaaaaa ; la silhouette a de nouveau avancé. Je l'ai reconnue !!! Je me suis accroupie, et j'ai ouvert grand les bras "Aaaaallmaaaa, viens, Aaalmaaaaaaaa ! "

Sûre d'elle, m'ayant reconnue, elle a couru, couru vers moi, dans un grand nuage de poussière, visiblement plus que heureuse, rassurée. Et je ne parle pas de moi. La difficulté de ne pas la gronder... et mon soulagement.

Elle s'est fait peur aussi ! elle a dû se retourner à un moment, et cette fois, pour de vrai, j'avais disparu, je ne m'étais pas seulement cachée quelques secondes. Cette fête qu'elle m'a fait, et qu'elle a faite à Gringo, qui lui aussi était tout content !

Le tout n'a duré que 20 mn, mais ça m'a paru looooonnng.....

Il m'a fallu des heures pour redescendre.... et penser de façon positive : elle est retournée à la maison, chez elle, devant son portail. Elle n'a pas filé droit devant au hasard. Elle s'est précipitée vers moi dès qu'elle m'a entendue et reconnue... 

J'ai bien fait de ne faire que 2 ou 3 circuits pour l'instant, en boucle, de façon à ce qu'elle repère les chemins, même si c'est un peu lassant.

Au final, cette expérience non voulue, ben, elle me montre que je suis son point de repère, mine de rien, et qu'elle a intégré que la maison, c'est son chez elle, sa sécurité, son bien-être ; je suis contente.

Pour les promenades prévues cet été, plus loin, sur d'autres circuits, on remettra la longe, pendant trèèèès longtemps !!
 :: 
Ce soir, elle ne s'est pas éloignée plus de 3 mètres  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui je suis d'accord cette experience malheureuse est finalement très positive. Au moins tu sais ou vous en êtes.

----------


## lili2000

Ouf  ::  quelle émotion !!!

----------


## manoe

Heureuse de l'issue de cette mésaventure. J'imagine aisément la frayeur, l'angoisse et tout ce qui défile dans la tête en de pareils moments. Quel soulagement !...

----------


## Belgo78

Les deux m'ont fait la même a peu près à la même période de leur adoption, je me demande si c'est pas leur façon de nous tester, voir si on va les chercher ou pas.

La première a fuit je l'ai suivie mais elle repartait chaque fois en courant en regardant derrière jusqu'à la maison, la seconde je l'ai retrouvée après 2h de recherche en panique totale ou ça ? ben devant la maison  :: 

Ca arrive avec beaucoup de chiens j'ai l'impression  ::

----------


## superdogs

Ce matin, on a refait tous la même ballade, pas de souci. Sur le retour, j'ai enlevé la longe, tout en lui montrant que je l'avais dans la main, et je l'ai faite marcher à côté de moi, sans qu'elle n'ait le droit de me dépasser, avec force caresses et récompenses... elle a très bien écouté.

----------


## superdogs

Et qui c'est qu'a grignoté le soutien gorge de Superdogs, pendant qu'elle prenait sa douche ?????? c'est moiii Alma...  ::  qui d'autre ? hein ?!
Et qui c'est qu'a le bout du néné dehors maintenant ????? c'est Superdogs !!!  ::

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## superdogs

Superdogs, elle fait plus de photos en ce moment, elle dit qu'y a trop de soleil, c'est toujours sur-exposé...mais ça va "reviendre"

Hier soir, j'ai entendu une détonation, parait que c'est un pétard (??) jamais entendu ça moi !! ::  pas de 14 juillet en Roumanie, et à la Ferme des Rescapés, je crois pas non plus, bien trop isolé.. En tout cas, j'ai fait un de ces bonds !! et pis j'ai aboyé.... Superdogs m'a rien dit, j'ai arrêté toute seule..

Par contre, j'suis sûre que Superdogs, elle se demande bien comment ça va se passer le 14.... ::  parce  que de chez elle, chez moi quoi.. on entend super bien et on voit aussi le feu d'artifice que ça s'appelle..

----------


## monloulou

:: Alma 
J'aime venir lire tout ce que t'apprend Superdogs ainsi que ton évolution rapide, c'est enrichissant. Pour te préparer aux bruits des pétards, t'habitueras-tu si Superdogs t'en fait écouter chaque jour via son téléphone par exemple ? c'est peut-être pas une bonne idée  ::

----------


## titia20090

Vui, l'idée de monloulou n'est pas idiote, écouter des bruits de feux d'artifice et de pétards pour t'y habituer avant le grand jour… 

Ca fait beaucoup de bruit ces machins là, mais ça ne te fera pas de mal, tu verras. Et puis tu as superdogs et gringo pour te protéger si tu as trop peur! 

Ca sera juste un petit mauvais moment à passer dans ton nouveau bonheur!

----------


## Liolia

Oui voir même diffuser des images de feu d'artifice sur ton pc. Désolée j'arrive pas a faire comme vous, m'adresser à Alma comme si elle tapait elle même ses messages sur le forum   ::

----------


## titia20090

Comment ça "comme si"? 
C'est pas vraiment Alma qui écrit depuis le début ? On nous aurait menti?! ;-)

----------


## Liolia

oups! A cause de moi titia20090 a découvert que le père noël n'existe pas  ::

----------


## monloulou

> ... Désolée j'arrive pas a faire comme vous, m'adresser à Alma comme si elle tapait elle même ses messages sur le forum


c'est à cause de superdogs  ::   ::

----------


## superdogs

Ouais, ben vous moquez pas de Superdogs hein !  ::  ze veux pas qu'on l'embête, et c'est pour ça que maintenant, je garde notre maison comme, pire qu'un groooos chien de garde créé rien que pour ça !!! faut voir les gens sursauter... surtout que je fais ma sournoise, je me planque derrière la haie, et dès qu'ils arrivent devant le portail, je me jette dessus en aboyant.

Heureusement, Superdogs a toujours l'oeil sur moi quand je suis dehors, alors, elle me siffle et me demande de me taire, des fois que des vilains se rebelleraient... !!! Elle non plus, elle ne veut pas qu'on me fasse du tort.. ::  on s'aime quoi, même si je veux pas le dire..

Après les "crocs" et le soutien-gorge (si vous avez pas suivi, les nouveaux, c'est plus haut), j'ai attaqué ce midi le torchon de cuisine, ça sentait bon et dessus, il devait y avoir un peu de gratin de courgettes...  ::  dépiauté le torchon  :: 

Et Superdogs, elle s'est auto-traitée de grosse fainéante : alors pendant sa pause de midi, elle s'est assise avec tous ses poilus dans le jardin, un coin à l'ombre, et elle a fait des nouvelles photos.. R'gardez donc !

 ça, c'est moi, toujours l'oeil aux aguets, et mon pote, toujours cooool... des fois, je l'embête tellement qu'il baille, genre, "bon, tu vas te calmer un peu quand m^me !"

et que je farfouille... et que je cavale...  et que je surveille... 

 et que je re-cours comme une grande gigasse blonde que je suis (ça, c'est Elle... qui le dit..  :: )

 et pis, je me pose un peu.. des fois...

avant de rentrer avec toute la tribu, la pause est finie  Gringo suit Superdogs, je suis Gringo, Epice me suit.. c'est comme ça la vie ici !! ça me va !

PS : pour être courageux face aux pétards, Superdogs dit qu'il ne faut pas compter sur Gringo... Ah bon???? moi qui me calque sur lui, ça va être coton !

----------


## manoe

> Comment ça "comme si"? 
> C'est pas vraiment Alma qui écrit depuis le début ? On nous aurait menti?! ;-)


 ::  ::   :: 




> oups! A cause de moi titia20090 a découvert que le père noël n'existe pas


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## France34

Je me suis trompée quand j'ai dit qu'ALMA était une petite coquine : c'est faux , c'est une GROSSE coquine ! ::

----------


## monloulou

[QUOTE=superdogs;3211581]...


 Gringo suit Superdogs, je suis Gringo, Epice me suit.. c'est comme ça la vie ici !! ça me va ! ...QUOTE

Les daltons  :: 
Alma a encore ses dents de lait il me semble  ::

----------


## superdogs

Alma c'est une friponne, et je suis persuadée que ses bêtises, c'est juste l'émergence d'un caractère joyeux qui n'a jamais pu s'exprimer. 

Elle est vraiment très drôle à observer...
Ce midi, j'avais demandé aux chiens de m'attendre dehors. Bien sûr, elle m'a suivie.. j'ai fait comme si je n'avais rien vu.. quand elle m'a entendue revenir, elle a vite filé se replacer là où j'avais dit "reste là"..

----------


## titia20090

J'adore Epice qui suit la troupe partout... 
Et je suis vraiment fan de ton jardin !!

----------


## superdogs

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour Titia.... :: 


Toutes les fleurs ont séché..... :: mais nous, on est tous là !

----------


## monloulou

Joli jardin !
Gringo surveille Alma (ou dodo), Alma surveille Epice, Epice surveille une sauterelle ?  :Smile:

----------


## superdogs

> Joli jardin !
> Gringo surveille Alma (ou *dodo*), *Alma surveille Epice*, *Epice surveille* une sauterelle ?


Epice surveille les lézards dans ce coin là.... sinon, tu as tout bon ! Je les regarde, et je me marre !

Pour aujourd'hui, Alma a continué le dépiautage du coussin n° 1, commencé le n°2, et aussi le n°3.... pourquoi s'arrêter en si bon chemin? Fallait pas laisser la porte de ta chambre ouverte Superdogs !!!  :: 

  



Le n°3 c'est celui du canap... "et pis t'as qu'à pas laisser tous mes joujoux préférés à portée de dents..."

Dis donc Alma, est ce que j'habite encore chez moi ?? "tu n'as pas une corde pour ça ?" "Siii, mais j'aime moins...et pis aujourd'hui, j'essayais de battre un record !!  :: 

Cette Friponne ! je n'avais jamais oublié une seule fois de fermer la porte, depuis qu'elle avait attaqué le coussin la toute première fois... il a juste fallu cette fois, pour qu'elle en fasse 3, en une matinée !!  ::

----------


## manoe

Alma a peut-être juste envie de relooker la déco ?  ::

----------


## superdogs

Comment ça, tu n'aimes pas les couleurs ? vive les couleurs chaudes, comme la saison chaude !!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Mais non, elle voulait juste voir ce qu'il y a dedans sinon elle aurait tout déchiré, la pauvre elle fait ses dents ou elle teste superdogs  ::  
 ::

----------


## Liolia

elle veut un doudou  ::

----------


## superdogs

Faire ses dents, faire ses dents ! à 4 ans !!? non, je n'y crois pas une seconde !! 
C'est pas bien grave, de toute façon, je ne vais pas l'engueuler pour ça... mais j'aimerai bien trouver quelque chose qui lui fasse oublier les coussins quand même !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> elle veut un doudou


Une peluche pour chien ? J'y ai pensé, mais elle va me le bouffer (si ça lui plait..) en 2 jours... et j'ai peur qu'elle le mange pour de bon !

----------


## Liolia

:: 




> elle veut un doudou


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Faire ses dents, faire ses dents ! à 4 ans !!? non, je n'y crois pas une seconde !! 
> C'est pas bien grave, de toute façon, je ne vais pas l'engueuler pour ça... mais j'aimerai bien trouver quelque chose qui lui fasse oublier les coussins quand même !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Une peluche pour chien ? J'y ai pensé, mais elle va me le bouffer (si ça lui plait..) en 2 jours... et j'ai peur qu'elle le mange pour de bon !



Sur zooplus kong fait des ours avec une corde dans le ventre leur durée de vie est bien plus longue, en tout cas avec mes gros

https://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/jouets_sport_chien/jouets_sonores_chien_peluche/animaux/489333

----------


## superdogs

Qui c'est qui se moque ? dis donc Liolia, moi, je me fais pas rafler mes tartes  ::  sous le nez...... :: 


et comme pour les gosses... il n'y a pas de petits éléments qu'elle pourrait avaler ?

----------


## Liolia

je me moque pas ?!?

----------


## superdogs

OUPS ! c'est parce que tu as mis  :: , je me suis dit que tu disais "ayé, elle a une idée de génie" 
1000 excuses

----------


## Liolia

Kong c'est une marque très sûre

----------


## superdogs

Bon, cadeau de l'été à prévoir pour Alma..... comment être récompensée de faire des bêtises !! quand je vous dis que c'est une maligne !!  ::

----------


## Liolia

> OUPS ! c'est parce que tu as mis , je me suis dit que tu disais "ayé, elle a une idée de génie" 
> 1000 excuses


Ouais par contre toi tu te prive pas de te moquer pour la tarte  ::  et ça s'est pas passé sous mon nez, j'étais dans le jardin et lui dans la cuisine monté sur le plan de travail, j'avais oublié de fermer la porte... ::

----------


## monloulou

En disant faire ses dents je voulais dire qu'elle se rattrape en bêtises qu'elle n'a pu faire petite  :Smile: 
Avec un vieux drap y faire plein de noeuds qu'elle pourrait mordre secouer traîner tirer dessus avec Gringo, ce sera son joujou en attendant de trouver mieux ?

----------


## superdogs

> Kong c'est une marque très sûre
> 
> Pièce jointe 427942



Je suis allée voir.... il couiiiiiine !!  ::  mais je vais trouver qque chose...

----------


## May-May

Ha ben tiens, voilà la photo de l'état dans lequel j'ai trouvé ma chambre ce midi en rentrant, Scala me coûte une fortune en doudous / peluches / jouets   ::

----------


## lealouboy

Oh la morue  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Ha ben tiens, voilà la photo de l'état dans lequel j'ai trouvé ma chambre ce midi en rentrant, Scala me coûte une fortune en doudous / peluches / jouets



Aaah, mais Alma est une petite joueuse alors !!
Quoique.. ce matin, minette avait laissé un cadeau-souris-morte à la porte d'entrée, classique, normal..
Dans un demi-sommeil, je sens Alma sauter sur le lit... et je l'entends faire des bruits de bouche  ::  toujours moitié endormie, je tends la main pour essayer de comprendre ce qu'elle machouille...   ::   la souris !  ::  je me suis levée d'un bond !  :: 

 ::  Almaaaaaa  ::

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## dogeorge

::

----------


## superdogs

Le feu d'artifice ? Quel feu d'artifice??? J'suis pas au courant .... j'ai entendu des trucs qui faisaient des pan pan très fort, j'ai aboyé... mais comme je me suis trouvée toute bête à brailler toute seule, vu que Superdogs a continué à lire tranquillou, et que Gringo s'est couché sur ses pieds (quand même...), ben... j'ai arrêté.. Un peu plus tard, ça a recommencé, plus fort !! ça m'a inquiétée, un peu.. mais personne n'a bronché..j'ai encore arrêté.. c'est con de gueuler quand personne ne réagit !!

Superdogs est très très fière de moi : les ballades, elle garde la longe à la main maintenant, sauf si vraiment y'a un truc qui pourrait m'inciter à faire des bêtises. Même quand je cours le lapin, je retourne bien vite à elle.. et je lui obéis bien, un peu mieux chaque jour. Je la regarde beaucoup beaucoup, des fois qu'elle disparaisse. Je l'attends quand elle le demande, et m^me je ne la dépasse pas quand elle ne veut pas..

Y'a un truc qui me plait, à moi... mais pas du tout à elle. C'est que les vélos, ben .... je suis assez tentée de courir après. C'est à surveiller, qu'elle dit.. je sens bien que c'est quelque chose qu'il va falloir que j'apprenne à ne plus faire.. pffff, encore..

Il parait qu'il est temps de découvrir de nouvelles promenades... on remettra la longe, et on va profiter des vacances et des levers tardifs de tout le monde. Je sens que dès l'aube, elle va nous trimballer Superdogs..

Je lui dis des choses maintenant...parait que dans mes yeux, y'a des nouvelles "zexpressions" ; sais pas ce que c'est, mais elle, elle est contente. Je viens quand elle m'appelle, je viens quand elle tapote sur sa cuisse, et récemment, elle était aux anges mon humaine, je me suis mise à remuer la queue !! ça vous fait rire ??? ben, c'était pas le cas jusqu'à maintenant....

P'têt bien que je peux lui faire confiance.. ? J'aime bien les caresses, même que sur le ventre, j'accepte un peu.. bon, pas encore détendue totalement, mais... j'accepte de me coucher sur le côté et de me laisser grattouiller.

Comme elle dit, patience et longueur de temps..

----------


## dogeorge

J'adore !!!

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## monloulou

Bravo Superdogs ! bravo Alma ! belle histoire  :: 
et comment vont les coussins ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## titia20090

Ce sont des doses de bonheur à chaque nouveau chapitre.... j'adore te lire Alma, tu pourrais être publiée ça se trouve.

----------


## superdogs

Monloulou, les coussins ? De quoi tu parles ?! je n'en vois plus un seul....j'sais pas où ils sont passés.. ::  j'ai trouvé à la place une taie d'oreiller que ça s'appelle, avec plein de vieux morceaux de vêtements de Superdogs. C'est pas pareil... j'aimais bien moi les coussins.. ::  
La taie d'oreiller, je me couche dessus... parait que c'est pas fait pour... j'ai aussi un morceau de drap tout plein de noeuds, comme on a dit à Superdogs, mais Gringo y veut pas jouer avec moi...et avec l'humaine, j'ai peur... compliqué tout ça.

Eh ! ce matin, trop  ::  je suis allée "en ville " !!!!!!!!  ::   ::   :: 
J'étais munie d'une laisse "poignée" vous voyez, la poignée quoi, juste de quoi faire mon collier et la main de Superdogs. on est partis tous les 3 avec Gringo ; y'a m^me Epice qu'à commencé à nous suivre, mais Superdogs, elle a pas voulu, fallait traverser des rues... alors, on a fait demi-tour, et Epice s'est retrouvée enfermée à la maison  ::   :: 
Bouuh, j'ai eu un peu peur quand m^me ; y'avait pas long à faire, juste aller chercher des timbres, j'sais pas moi, p'têt un km aller-retour...
On a croisé le camion-poubelle  :: , des voitures ça je connaissais on dirait, et pis des "zenfants"  ::  avec des "claquettes" aux pieds, et ils couraient... :: Superdogs et Gringo, ils m'ont dit que c'était "que dalle", que "j'avais peur de mon ombre", que je "fais moins la fière que derrière mon portail.." bon, je suis restée avec eux...

Y'avait personne à la poste.. j'ai voulu regarder la dame qui vend les timbres, mais elle s'est levée pour me regarder, du coup, je me suis ratatinée, j'avais perdu 15 cm de long..

Au retour, on est passés devant une maison, avec un husky et un autre croisé porte-fenêtre, ils m'ont dit bonjour un peu bruyamment derrière leurs haies.. parait que c'est ce que je fais aux autres, et "tu vois ce que ça fait?" :: 

Quand j'ai reconnu l'odeur du chemin de la maison, ouf, contente de m'y retrouver... ::  j'ai même voulu aller plus vite que Superdogs, elle m'a dit "non, attends, on n'est pas arrivés". 
J'étais bien contente d'être de retour dans mon chez moi ; Superdogs est contente, elle m'a promis qu'on recommencera... aah ?  ::  bon... faut que je devienne une chienne "sort partout", alors...

----------


## monloulou

::  Bravo Alma ! tu passes au 2ème niveau de difficultés, il y a encore plein de choses à découvrir, avec Superdogs tu ne risques rien et tu progresseras encore  :: 
Pour les coussins bah sais pas moi sont partis en vacances ?  ::

----------


## superdogs

J'ai fait un beau kado à Superdogs cet après midi ; elle était toute contente, et me regardait avec un air comme ça  :: 

Elle faisait un calinou à Gringo, et moi, j'étais posée un peu plus loin, comme d'hab, un peu sur la réserve, comme d'hab... :: 

Elle m'a regardé, pis elle m'a dit "t'es pas une affectueuse Toi, hein, y'a pas moyen.."  :: 

Ben, elle est restée toute con, parce que je me suis levée, suis allée vers elle, et pis je me suis couchée juste à côté d'elle, en tendant mon petit museau.... :: 

Ah, j'peux vous dire qu'elle s'est sentie bête !!!  ::

----------


## lili2000

::   ::

----------


## superdogs

J'suis contente de moi, parce que Superdogs me fait plein de calinous, maintenant que j'ai compris qu'elle ne me fera pas de mal. Elle me prend les deux pattes avant, me lève, et me fait un bisou entre les oreilles... même que ça me fait sourire  ::  Quand je pense qu'il y a deux moi, je me traînais cette fichue longe dans toute la maison, et que je me coinçais partout, tellement j'avais peur de l'humaine...

Moi, Alma, je suis contente, heureuse de vivre, j'ai bon pied bon oeil, bon appétit, j'ai appris tout récemment à m'asseoir quand on me le demande  :: 

Superdogs, elle fait attention à deux trois choses.... avec moi.... 

La 1ere, c'est que la 1ere fois que j'ai vu un vélo, j'ai couru après, et "je n'ai pas entendu les rappels"... 
Je suis revenue un moment après...
Le monsieur en vélo, il attendait plus loin... heureusement, il la connait, et il connait Gringo, et pis aussi Strella... il a dit que je ne lui avais pas fait de mal, que j'avais juste couru... et pis il a dit à Superdogs qu'il n'était pas inquiet, parce qu'il sait que je suis entre de bonnes mains. Ouaip... Elle s'est senti un peu mal, l'humaine, parce qu'il va vite falloir qu'elle me fasse oublier les vélos... obligation de résultats...
J'en ai revu un, de vélo, quelques jours plus tard. J'étais en longe, à 3-4 m environ. L'humaine, elle m'a vu venir, et quand je me suis lancée en avant, en aboyant qui plus est,  elle m'a dit "Non, non, non Alma" viens ici".. et elle m'a dit qu'elle n'aime pas ça... que les vélos, c'est non non non...
Ce matin, 3eme vélo.... en longe pas tendue du tout, je l'ai regardé passer... je n'ai rien dit... j'ai été félicitée, et j'ai gagné une friandise..  :: 

ça ça devrait rentrer dans l'ordre petit à petit ; comme pour les chiens qu'on croise ; c'est fini le temps où je faisais tout un cinéma pour aller les voir... je les regarde, ça oui... mais je ne fais plus de caprice pour aller jouer avec eux ; maintenant, j'ai mon pote Djek ! le gros grand balèze qui me faisait peur au début, on se fait de ces courses maintenant !! j'crois que  :: .. et pis aussi mon ami le fox-terrier...

Y'a quelque chose qui est apparu chez moi, c'est la surveillance de mon territoire... maintenant que j'ai un de _chez moi,_ ben, personne n'a le droit de passer devant... j'aboie, et je me jette sur la grille... ça, ça ne lui plait pas à Superdogs ; elle me dit de me taire, mais j'ai du mal à m'arrêter... 
Il parait que Gringo était pareil au début.. Sauf que lui, il ne passe pas la t^te, c'est trop étroit. Moi, si..... 

Du coup, va falloir installer qqchose pour m'en emp^cher.. ça rassurera les gens.. en m^me temps, hein, ils passent vite fait, au lieu de trainailler devant et de laisser leurs chiens marquer juste devant le portail.... ou le long de la haie... et quand je dis marquer, c'est le minimum...



"Bon, Alma a résumé...toujours en progrès ; des sorties lâchée, des fois en longe selon les circonstances, mais le rappel est presque impeccable.. sauf le jour où elle a vu un chevreuil au loin..Elle a couru tellement vite que je me suis demandé à un moment si elle ne risquait pas de le rattraper... elle est revenue, la langue par terre  :: 

Pour l'histoire du portail, je ne suis pas contre le fait qu'elle garde, mais comme elle passe la tête, et bien qu'il y ait peu de monde qui passe, ben, il suffit d'un c**, ou d'un enfant qui ait l'idée de l'exciter, de jeter qqchose, de passer la main....

Je suis donc allée chercher de quoi occulter à mi-hauteur ce matin....  :: 

J'aimerai bien qu'elle soit moins vindicative dans sa façon de signaler que c'est chez elle.... aboiements rageurs +++
et quand je m'approche pour la faire taire, elle file à toute allure d'un côté du jardin, puis de l'autre... en continuant à aboyer... :: 
ça me fatigue.... ::  et quand une voiture passe (c'est la saison, des potagers au bout de mon chemin...) idem....

Sinon, ce w-end, j'emmène mes loulous en pique-nique...test.. une bonne dizaine de personnes, d'autres chiens... je me demande ce que ça va donner.............."

----------


## Liolia

> Y'a quelque chose qui est apparu chez moi, c'est la surveillance de mon territoire... maintenant que j'ai un de _chez moi,_ ben, personne n'a le droit de passer devant... j'aboie, et je me jette sur la grille... ça, ça ne lui plait pas à Superdogs ; elle me dit de me taire, mais j'ai du mal à m'arrêter... 
> Il parait que Gringo était pareil au début.. Sauf que lui, il ne passe pas la t^te, c'est trop étroit. Moi, si..... 
> 
> Du coup, va falloir installer qqchose pour m'en emp^cher.. ça rassurera les gens.. en m^me temps, hein, ils passent vite fait, au lieu de trainailler devant et de laisser leurs chiens marquer juste devant le portail.... ou le long de la haie... et quand je dis marquer, c'est le minimum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kingston était pareille, le coup d'aboyer à mort et quand on lui disait d'arrêter de se barrer en continuant a aboyer. Puis alors carrément l'aboiement exagéré hein, a s'arracher les cordes vocales.

Le seul truc qui a marché c'est de lui apprendre a aboyer sur commande et ensuite a stopper. Kingston les ordres c'est "furax" pour qu'elle aboie, et "silence" pour qu'elle arrête. Bon j'avoue on utilise plus silence que furax, mais maintenant qu'elle a capté, quand elle fait son aboiement d'alerte, je dis silence, et elle arrête, elle me regarde toute contente à chaque fois  :Smile:

----------


## lili2000

Plutôt super nouvelles dans l'ensemble ! 
Tu n'as pas de nouvelles photos

----------


## superdogs

Il faut que je refasse des photos ; c'est idiot, ce matin, on a fait une toute nouvelle ballade, elle était contente la miss, mais j'avais oublié mon portable.... elle n'a pas fait la fière, dans ce lieu nouveau, mais a beaucoup mis son nez partout. Et pas aboyé après le joggeur..

Si, j'ai celle ci, récente : elle prend le soleil, les yeux fermés, sur un fauteuil dont je ne pensais pas qu'il servirait un jour....
le goût du confort, ça vient vite.....  ::  d'ailleurs, je m'aperçois à l'instant.. que ce coussin là, elle ne l'attaque pas... petite peste  :: 



Liolia, comment tu as fait pour lui apprendre à Kingston, à aboyer sur commande ? Je n'ai réussi qu'une fois avec une autre chienne, avec l'aide d'un club d'éducation où je me rendais. Depuis, aucun de mes chiens ne l'a fait..... et puis pour ça, en vrai, j'ai pas la patience...
Et Gringo ne peut pas lui montrer, il ouvre des yeux ahuris d'incompréhension quand j'essaye ...  ::

----------


## Liolia

ça c'est sûr que ça se fait pas comme un exercice de base, il faut arriver a capter un moment ou elle va aboyer, mais pas être en mode super venere hein, ce moment là tu lui dis: oui, oui, oui aboie! Recompense et félicitation. Parfois le temps qu'elle capte il va falloir plusieurs fois et tu peux difficilement les provoquer. Moi ça m'a pris bien 2 ans pour que Kingston capte, bon j'en avais pas non plus fait ma mission. Une fois qu'elle sait aboyer sur commande, faire silence sur commande c'est du gateau.

Alors je dis furax à la place de aboie, parce que je me suis dit imaginons que quelqu'un tente de rentrer chez moi ou de m'intimider, si je dis aboie a ma chienne, ça n'a rien d’inquiétant pour l'autre personne, du coup j'ai choisi furax, ça laisse planer un doute... Mais bon, connaissant Kingston si quelqu'un essayait de rentrer, il se barrerait en 4e vitesse et ne reviendrait plus jamais sans que j'ai à lui dire furax.

----------


## Liolia

Ah oui, et pour éviter que tu te ridiculises inutilement devant tes chiens et ton chat, inutile d'aboyer toi même, ça marche pas, j'ai essayé  ::

----------


## superdogs

::  je suis déjà ridicule.... ouah ouah ouah !!!  ::   ::  qu'est ce qui t'arrive M'man ??

----------


## titia20090

Je note qu'Alma est quand même de super bonne volonté et elle apprend vachement vite! 
Le coup du "je laisse passer un vélo sagement" au bout de la 3ème fois seulement (et après un seul "non" finalement), perso je trouve ça assez spectaculaire. 
Et on ne parle même pas de la confiance qu'elle t'a accordée en si peu de temps 

Sûre qu'elle serait du genre à être "furax" sur commande pour te faire plaisir et démontrer qu'elle comprend tout! (Liolia tu m'as fait sourire de bon matin ça fait du bien!).

----------


## Belgo78

Coucou Alma,

C'est Doïna ta presque sosie vue de l'espace, quoiqu'on se ressemble pas mal quand même et que comme toi, je suis assez timide et je protège aussi un peu(beaucoup avant) la maison et le jardin.

Je me calme progressivement enfin par rapport à toi je saute pas sur le portail, ça je laisse à ma soeur Samba mais elle c'est pour attirer l'attention de tout le monde elle aboit pas mais elle jappe beaucoup, elle m'énerve parfois mais je ne peux pas m'en passer  :: 

Ce qui me calme c'est que petit à petit je me dis que c'est plus le rôle de mon maître de garder la maison, il me le montre en me calmant doucement puis en allant faire le tour du terrain et en revenant il me donne un petit gateau fourré, si je reste calme, je les aime trop ceux là, je suis prête à tout pour en avoir un max. 

Papa dit que c'est mon seul défaut même si je suis très très timide quand je rencontre du monde dehors(vive les paradoxes), je me cache près de lui pendant que ma soeur s'occupe d'eux, je pense que ça ira pour le pique nique avec ta super maman même si ce sera tout nouveau et que tu te montreras sans doute pas trop  :: 

Bon je te laisse, moi je dois préparer l'arrivée de ma maman chien en accueil jeudi  ::

----------


## manoe

La belle Akela rejoindrait-elle votre foyer Belgo78 ? Trop bien pour cette douce louloute  :: 
Pardon Alma pour la digression sur ton post  ::

----------


## Belgo78

( oui,elle arrive en FA jeudi  :: )

----------


## manoe

Merci pour elle ! La maman et toute la fratrie semblent si attachants...

----------


## superdogs

> La belle Akela rejoindrait-elle votre foyer Belgo78 ? Trop bien pour cette douce louloute 
> Pardon Alma pour la digression sur ton post



Mais y'a pas de souci Manoe....



"Je suis allée en pique nique samedi et dimanche midi. J'ai trouvé que c'était stressant..... 2 grosses demi-journées pour moi, j'étais hyper hyper contente de rentrer à la maison en fin d'après-midi  ::  repos !!

C'est vrai que c'est moi toute seule qui me stresse... parce que personne ne m'a rien fait de mal.... Superdogs m'avait dit "tu vas voir, personne ne te fera rien... en plus, c'est vegan, tu ne risques rien, lol..."

N'empêche, pffff, au départ, on est arrivés dans un grand champ, j'étais contente, chouette, une nouvelle promenade... aaah ben non en fait ! c'est qui "tous ces ZHumains ??? !!!!" ouuuhlala, j'aime pas ça du tout moi...." faut que j'aboie, faut que j'aboie, faut que j'aboie....vite vite vite, faut que j'aboie " et que je tourne dans tous les sens... mais y'en a du monde ici ! (_en fait, une 10aine de personnes maxi...)    _ 

Bon, ça sert à rien, ils s'en fichent !! tant qu'ils ne me regardent pas, ça va... 

Oh, mais !!! y'a un gros chien noir... qu'est qu'il me veut lui... l'est impressionnant...   et puis elle, là, si je la pinçais par derrière ? Ah, Superdogs n'est pas d'accord..

Dès que quelqu'un se lève, je me sauve.. on ne sait jamais, avec les 2 jambes.. ah ben non, ils ne s'occupent pas de moi... et lui/elle.. c'est moi qu'il/elle regarde ??  :: ah ben non en fait !... 

En fin de journée, on est retourné chez moi/nous, j'me suis sentie mieux...

Le lendemain, ah ben voilà qu'elle nous ramène encore la-bas Superdogs !! Mais, en fait, je me suis sentie un tout petit peu plus à l'aise.. faut me laisser le temps, à moi, de m'habituer... j'ai repéré un nouveau 2 jambes, pas vu lui, la veille...  ::  j'aboie ! j'aboie ! j'aboie!
ah lui aussi, ça le laisse froid... bon ben.. j'arrête hein... Avec les 2 autres chiens, ça a été un _tout petit peu mieux.._ 

Finalement, ce deuxième après-midi, je me suis mise à l'écart, avec Gringo, qui ne m'a jamais laissée toute seule... Gringo, c'est mon grand frère... avec lui, je me sens rassurée.. il a même laissé Superdogs pour passer plein de temps avec moi, sous mon buisson refuge. 

 

Superdogs, elle a remarqué que dès qu'elle bouge, l'air de rien, je suis tout près d'elle.... bon, ça c'est fait, elle ne risque plus de me perdre. Avec elle, j'ai confiance, ça, c'est acquis !  ::  Ils disaient tous "Superdogs, appelle Alma, elle fait ça, elle fait ça... et à elle, oui, je veux bien répondre..."


Voilà, voilà, bilan mitigé....
Je m'attendais bien à des peurs de Alma ; par contre, je suis assez surprise de son attitude très très méfiante vis à vis des 2 autres chiens.. vestige de la vie en fourrière ?

En tout cas, quant il s'est agi de monter en voiture pour rentrer, hop là, ni une ni deux, elle a sauté dans le coffre..  :: 

Alma va avoir encore besoin de beaucoup de temps...pour calmer ses craintes... j'suis pas sortie d'affaire.. mais ça viendra.. :: 
Pauvrette... à ses réactions, j'imagine comment elle a pu vivre dans la terreur de tout...

----------


## Liolia

Superdogs c'est pas un si mauvais bilan, il n'y a pas eu d'incident, et Alma te montre de façon éclatante qu'elle t'a adopté, que ta maison est sa maison, qu'elle vous aime et est heureuse avec toi, Gringo et Epice. Et ce gentil Gringo qui veille sur elle, je pense que tu peux être fière de l'acclimatation d'Alma.  J'ai lu sur des forums dédié, des témoignages de personnes adoptant des chiens venus de roumanie, c'était beaucoup plus long et difficile d'avoir la confiance. Bien sûr Alma a passé du temps à la ferme des rescapés, mais quand même, moi je trouve ça merveilleux la façon dont elle s'est attaché à vous.

Et ça n'ira qu'en évoluant.

----------


## superdogs

Je te remercie Liolia, de tes encouragements.. là j'avoue que quand je la vois à la maison, je suis heureuse des progrès, mais j'ai réalisé à quel point la "foule" la stresse+++ ; en fait, j'ai un peu peur de ne jamais arriver à la voir zen...

----------


## Liolia

Ah moi je trouve au contraire qu'elle démontre qu'elle a bien compris que tu lui fait vivre des situations sécurisées, elle aurait pu fuguer. Il lui reste des peurs c'est sûr, mais elle te fait confiance,et  ça fait pas si longtemps qu'elle est là.

----------


## lili2000

Oui ses progrès sont incroyables. Ça va venir petit à petit  ::  
Kali reste timide mais elle prend sur elle et me fait confiance  ::

----------


## duma762000

je trouve qu'Alma progresse vraiment vite. Quand on connait les conditions dans les refuges roumains, on ne peut que comprendre pourquoi les rescapés sont sur la défensive vis à vis des autres chiens. Ma bergère allemande roumaine est très proche des humains mais c'est une furie envers ses congénères. Dans le refuge où elle était, il n'y avait pas de box, seulement un grand enclos et des gamelles communes. Donc des bagarres sans cesse pour manger ou pour trouver un coin pour dormir.
A la Ferme des Rescapés Alma a commencé à comprendre la cohabitation, elle va continuer sur cette lancée, mais il faut être très vigilant qu'il n'y ait pas de bagarre avec un chien car elle risque de régresser.
J'ai fréquenté un club d'éducation avec la bergère, elle s'est beaucoup calmé, et je peux à peu près la canaliser en promenade.
Le club était tenu par des bénévoles (pas d'éducateur spécialisé), beaucoup de sociabilisation entre chiens et des exercices basiques : assis, couché, marche en laisse.

----------


## Belgo78

Super Alma, je m'attendais un peu que tu aies ce type d'attitude, ça montre ta complicité avec ta maman et gringo, une bonne base pour la suite  :: 

Duma a raison pour les bagarres/jeux entre chiens, je suis toujours hyper vigilant, rien qu'entre sœurs très proche depuis toutes petites, les miennes vont un peu trop loin entre elles parfois, avec les autres cela dit elles sont hyper à l'écoute et se stoppe avant que ça aille trop loin mais on ne sait jamais, en même temps je pense que Gringo va lui apprendre .

Sinon j'ai essayé le jeu de la trousse, les deux ont beaucoup aimé chercher partout, comme ça me semblait trop simple pour elles je déplaçait la trousse de temps en temps, Doïna a capté et s'est mise à ramper derrière moi  :: , puis Samba a trouvé, elles s'y sont mise à deux :: , je vais tenter avec plusieurs trousses  ::

----------


## monloulou

Je trouve qu'Alma s'est bien contrôlée malgré son angoisse grâce à la présence de Superdogs et de Gringo, elle aurait pu s'enfuir terrorisée. Superdogs est tellement habituée à la progression rapide d'Alma qu'elle trouve ce w-e mitigé, mais non non c'est le premier pique-nique avec plein d'humains inconnus pour bichette là  ::

----------


## Petit coussinet

Trop mignonne Alma  :: 

Elle en a fait du chemin avant d’arriver chez toi ! Il va falloir un peu de temps pour qu’elle se pose vraiment (mon éducatrice disait que ça mettait environ de 6mois à 1 an pour un chien de refuge d’intégrer qu’il est vraiment chez lui et qu’il ne repartira plus) mais ça me semble bien parti et quelle chance d’avoir un compagnon canin pour l’accompagner ! 

Pour les aboiements sur les passants et les voitures, essaye d’anticiper en la félicitant avant qu’elle n’aboie. J’avais le même problème en vacances avec Aska parce que la maison avait un jardin grillagé visible de partout (je ne sais pas si tu peux boucher la vue ? Ça stresse beaucoup de chiens de voir du passage et de ne pas pourvoir interagir à cause du grillage). Dès que je voyais que des voisins s’approchaient, j’attrapais ma pochette de friandises, j’appelais Aska et on faisait des petites séances de travail. Dès qu’elle les regarde sans aboyer = click (ou mot ou son) + friandise. Alors les voisins me prenaient pour une folle hein (surtout quand je pense à l’image de moi me rapprochant de plus en plus, le son « clic! » et une fille et un chien les observant sans rien dire  ::  ) mais ça marchait super bien, en deux jours j’avais déjà des résultats !! 

Une fois déclenchée ça ne sert à rien de travailler c’est trop tard, rappelle la et éloigne là du grillage, c’est pas grave tu anticiperas mieux la prochaine fois. C’est une très bonne idée d’apprendre « aboie » pour apprendre le silence dans les cas où elle se déclenche ! (Mais le but ultime serait qu’elle ne se jette plus sur le grillage, pas qu’elle le fasse puis qu’elle arrête quand tu lui demandes  :Smile:  ). 

J’adore le « furax » Liolia  :: *





Sinon j'ai essayé le jeu de la trousse, les deux ont beaucoup aimé chercher partout, comme ça me semblait trop simple pour elles je déplaçait la trousse de temps en temps, Doïna a capté et s'est mise à ramper derrière moi , puis Samba a trouvé, elles s'y sont mise à deux, je vais tenter avec plusieurs trousses 
*

Aha trop bien j’attendais d’avoir un retour ! Je vais essayer avec Aska ! Excellent, Doïna a tout compris  ::  Après tu peux cacher de plus en plus loin et faire de plus en plus difficile (caché sous des objets) etc !

----------


## superdogs

Vous avez tous raison ; merci de votre analyse, qui me remet en tête que effectivement, c'est certainement la première fois de sa vie que Alma voit autant d'humains en même temps qui ne veulent pas la brutaliser.

Chez moi, elle a vu passer deux, trois personnes à la fois, pas plus... d'ailleurs, elle passait et repassait devant nous, l'oeil méfiant, mais au final très curieuse. Parfois, un aboiement d'inquiétude..mais c'était "dans ses murs"

Là, entre le lieu inconnu, les "nombreuses personnes", les chiens inconnus, les allers retours des uns et des autres, les rires, les conversations... c'était certainement compliqué pour elle, et très inquiétant....

Vous avez raison, elle est restée tjs près de moi, et même le dimanche, s'est approchée de la table, à moins d'un mètre, pour se mettre près de Gringo qui lui était derrière ma chaise.

Elle a aussi senti, léchouillé rapidement une personne..qui a bien pris soin de ne pas bouger un cil  :: 

Les chiens l'ont aussi intriguée, mais elle était morte de peur, elle est minuscule à côté d'eux... du coup, on a beaucoup surveillé ; il n'y a eu au final que 2 ou 3 claquements de dents, qu'on a tous immédiatement stoppés. Alma aurait tendance à pincer par derrière...

C'est ce qui m'a étonnée, parce que les chiens rencontrés en promenade, elle joue facilement avec eux, en particulier un très grand chien, et aussi une minuscule shetland...

(Elle a aussi ses ennemies jurées "la ronchon" qui est ronchon avec tout le monde, et aussi la chienne du collègue, avec qui elle a eu des mots, le jour où Epice s'est mêlée de ce qui ne la regardait pas..)

Sinon, sur le passage des rares voitures et passants, et bien, les progrès sont manifestes. Elle va toujours aboyer, mais comme j'anticipe beaucoup maintenant, je lui dis "stop" quand je n'ai pas le temps de l'empêcher, et elle cesse beaucoup plus vite.
Ce matin, elle était assise sur les marches avec moi, on était en séance caresses, elle n'a pas bougé pour une voiture, je l'ai félicitée. Et le jeune qui est passé, le "stop" a suffi à la faire cesser plus rapidement que d'habitude.

Je pense que l'on est sur la bonne voie.. elle a compris que lorsqu'elle "stoppe", elle est récompensée (câlin/friandise)

D'ailleurs, la livraison zoo++ vient d'arriver... magnifique Alma ! presque pas de bruit dès que je suis sortie de la maison...  ::  :: 

Et j'ai trouvé de quoi empêcher qu'elle passe la tête entre les barreaux du portail.

Petit Coussinet, Alma ne peut voir réellement que en façade, le reste du terrain est quasiment obstrué par des haies d'arbustes ; par contre, elle entend le bruit des pas... et les moteurs..

----------


## flomyspra

Moi aussi, je trouve qu'elle évolue vite. Le monde et les nouveaux chiens, ça a toujours été compliqué pour mes roumains mais ils s'y sont tous fait avec le temps, même mon moins sociable. On faisait des piqueniques aussi et c'était devenu un amour avec les gens à la fin, les chiens c'était un peu plus compliqué mais il avait un rapport spécial avec les autres chiens que je n'ai pas connu avec mes chiennes, un rapport de mâle. 
Mes 2 louloutes aussi, étaient très méfiantes des nouveaux chiens mais elles sont devenues soient très sociables chiens, soient indifférentes quand elles ne les aiment pas et très sociables humains aussi même si elles restent un peu timides et prudentes. Même pour mon dernier, Lhotse, qui est particulièrement à l'aise pour un roumain, c'est pas si facile que ça pour lui quand il y a du monde nouveau, humains ou chiens, il peut faire un peu comme Alma, parfois, avec des inconnus mais à force de voir du monde humain et canin, il progresse bien. Ils progressent toute leur vie, en fait. Dim, mon roumain moldave qui était vraiment stressé, progressait encore quelques années après son arrivée. Pour certains ça va vite, pour d'autres c'est plus étalé dans le temps et j'ai l'impression que Alma, ça ira très vite.
Pour la sociabilité chiens, il ne faut pas oublier qu'en Roumanie, ils ont probablement vécu un peu en meute par moment et que ça les rend probablement particulièrement réceptifs aux autres chiens, pour la camaraderie mais aussi pour la méfiance car ils ont pu se faire attaquer dans le passé.
Moi, ce que je trouve super avec Alma, c'est qu'elle est déjà très attachée à toi, ça se voit donc elle va beaucoup progresser encore.

----------


## superdogs

> Moi aussi, je trouve qu'elle évolue vite. Le monde et les nouveaux chiens, ça a toujours été compliqué pour mes roumains mais ils s'y sont tous fait avec le temps, même mon moins sociable. On faisait des piqueniques aussi et c'était devenu un amour avec les gens à la fin, les chiens c'était un peu plus compliqué mais il avait un rapport spécial avec les autres chiens que je n'ai pas connu avec mes chiennes, un rapport de mâle. 
> Mes 2 louloutes aussi, étaient très méfiantes des nouveaux chiens mais elles sont devenues soient très sociables chiens, soient indifférentes quand elles ne les aiment pas et très sociables humains aussi même si elles restent un peu timides et prudentes. Même pour mon dernier, Lhotse, qui est particulièrement à l'aise pour un roumain, c'est pas si facile que ça pour lui quand il y a du monde nouveau, humains ou chiens, il peut faire un peu comme Alma, parfois, avec des inconnus mais à force de voir du monde humain et canin, il progresse bien. Ils progressent toute leur vie, en fait. Dim, mon roumain moldave qui était vraiment stressé, progressait encore quelques années après son arrivée. Pour certains ça va vite, pour d'autres c'est plus étalé dans le temps et j'ai l'impression que Alma, ça ira très vite.
> *Pour la sociabilité chiens, il ne faut pas oublier qu'en Roumanie, ils ont probablement vécu un peu en meute par moment et que ça les rend probablement particulièrement réceptifs aux autres chiens, pour la camaraderie mais aussi pour la méfiance car ils ont pu se faire attaquer dans le passé.*
> Moi, ce que je trouve super avec Alma, c'est qu'elle est déjà très attachée à toi, ça se voit donc elle va beaucoup progresser encore.


A la ferme des rescapés aussi ; je suppose que je dois faire confiance à Alma aussi, pour la chienne du collègue qui la met en transes dès qu'elle passe.... ces 2 là se détestent depuis le 1er jour... l'autre chienne est aussi une chienne de refuge, très peureuse, qui vocalise beaucoup. On avait prévu de les faire se rencontrer libres et en terrain neutre, mais du coup, on hésite...

----------


## flomyspra

> A la ferme des rescapés aussi ; je suppose que je dois faire confiance à Alma aussi, pour la chienne du collègue qui la met en transes dès qu'elle passe.... ces 2 là se détestent depuis le 1er jour... l'autre chienne est aussi une chienne de refuge, très peureuse, qui vocalise beaucoup. On avait prévu de les faire se rencontrer libres et en terrain neutre, mais du coup, on hésite...


Moi je tenterai. Marga, une de mes roumaines a quelques chiennes dans le nez dont Frimousse, une chienne devant chez qui on passe souvent. Marga en est sortie de son collier tellement elle s'excite contre elle mais Frimousse, derrière son grillage est aussi déchaînée que Marga, j'ai du mal à passer tellement Marga se déchaîne entraînant un peu les 2 autres dans sa hargne. Et une fois, on a croisé Frimousse tenu au collier par deux jeunes filles qui la ramenaient chez elles suite à une fugue de Frimousse, mais face à Marga, elles n'ont pas réussi à la tenir et elle a bondit sur Marga que j'ai lâché car je me suis dit que la tenir en laisse alors que l'autre était libre, c'était pire. Elles se sont battues mais j'ai pu récupérer Marga qui n'avait rien, Frimousse non plus, et j'ai ramené Marga à la maison pour m'occuper de Frimousse car ses humains n'étaient pas là et les deux jeunes filles ne savaient pas quoi en faire.
Et la fois d'après, on a rencontré Frimousse libre car son humain, qui n'est pas tout à fait son humain d'ailleurs, c'est le grand-père qui l'a en garde, ne lui met jamais de laisse donc j'ai lâché Marga et pas de soucis, elles se sont senties le nez et ça passe. On la rencontre encore parfois et si les deux sont libres, ce ne sont pas les meilleurs copines du monde, elles se sentent le nez et passent leur chemin mais ça va. Par contre, si on passe avec Frimousse derrière le grillage, c'est toujours une horreur. Des deux côtés, Marga est intenable et Frimousse déchaînée et ce n'est pas de l'amour.

----------


## superdogs

Je ne suis pas certaine du tout... elles se sont encore engueulé bien bien fort par grillage interposé.. c'est carrément de la rage, elles sont aussi furieuses l'une que l'autre. Je ne sais pas ce qu'elles se disent, mais c'est pas des gentillesses...

En plus, l'autre chienne avait l'habitude de venir me dire bonjour, ainsi qu'à Gringo, et maintenant, elle ne voit plus que cette "nouvelle braillarde qui l'emm**rde". Et pour couronner, Epice lui a sauté sur le dos récemment ! Elle aussi, elle a de quoi appréhender ce passage de sa ballade...



Sinon, j'ai essayé "le jeu de la trousse" et ben, on n'est pas sorti des ronces.. !!
Je vous la raconte à la "Alma du Berry" 

Superdogs m'a appelé hier.. elle m'a montré un truc qu'elle avait acheté _essepré_ pour moi elle m'a dit.. une _trousse_  :: 

Oui, ben moi, je ne connais pas.. et quand je ne sais pas ce que c'est, j'ai peur voilà ! c'était la même chose avec la télécommande, la même chose avec le téléphone, et aussi avec *tout* ce que les zhumains tiennent à la main... vous savez pas vous, tout peut voler dans ma direction, faut tout vous expliquer hein !?

Bon, alors, après m'avoir bien montré que dans la "trousse", ::  elle mettait des friandises..  ::  Superdogs me l'a fait sentir... mouais, et alors ??? m'en fous, j'ai peur, je recule... j'en veux pas de ta "trousse" d'abord  :: 

 ::  Superdogs,  ::   elle l'a posé dans un coin, que j'ai bien vu... et elle a fait semblant de ne plus me regarder..
Une patte en avant, deux en arrière, et la quatrième en l'air... allons voir quoi c'est quand même  :: 
aaaah, ça sent bon.. aaah, vite, je pique un petit bout, et je me sauve. 
Ben voilà qu'elle me félicite maintenant.. j'comprends rien.. d'habitude, j'ai pas le droit de ramasser par terre...  ::   ::   :: 
Elle m'a fait le coup 2 fois dans la maison ; bon, ça va, j'ai bien compris qu'il y a à manger là-dedans.. mais j'ai pas compris qu'il faut que j'y aille de moi-m^me.. je n'ose pas..
Ah c'est sûr, je la suis, je regarde bien où elle le pose ce truc bleu.. mais... si c'était un piège, hein ??  ::

----------


## monloulou

> A la ferme des rescapés aussi ; je suppose que je dois faire confiance à Alma aussi, pour la chienne du collègue qui la met en transes dès qu'elle passe.... ces 2 là se détestent depuis le 1er jour... l'autre chienne est aussi une chienne de refuge, très peureuse, qui vocalise beaucoup. On avait prévu de les faire se rencontrer libres et en terrain neutre, mais du coup, on hésite...


Comme flomyspra je tenterai si tu veux avec une longe libre. Mon chien sur son territoire gueule après son voisin de chien et vice-versa alors qu'en terrain neutre ils sont potes  ::   :: 
Alma et la trousse  ::  propose lui une trousse en forme de saucisse  ::

----------


## duma762000

il faut que les chiennes se rencontrent sur un terrain neutre, que ni l'une ni l'autre ne connait. Ensuite il faut les lâcher et les laisser régler leur différend, en étant bien conscient qu'il peut y avoir morsure, peut être grave si aucune des deux ne l'emporte. Ensuite, l'autorité s'étant établie, il ne devrait plus y avoir de gros problème car les chiens acceptent bien d'avoir été battus. Les soucis arrivent surtout parce qu'on s'en mêle sans que le conflit soit totalement réglé. Cependant c'est très très impressionnant d'y assister. A mon avis mieux vaut le provoquer dans un lieu sécurisé plutôt qu'à l'improviste.
Le chien derrière son grillage est chez lui et par conséquent plus agressif. Pareil pour le chien en laisse qui en plus ne se sent pas libre de se sauver si besoin. Très bon réflexe de lâcher la laisse en cas de conflit, sauf si le rapport de poids et/ou de taille est disproportionné.
Dans ce cas là il faut prendre le petit dans ses bras, tourner le dos au chien; En espérant que l'agresseur comprendra le signe de soumission et s'arrêtera, sinon gare aux morsures. 
Le plus dur est de séparer les chiens ensuite, pour ma BA, je lui ai mis la main dans la gueule les deux fois où elle a attaqué sec et elle a lâché dès qu'elle a senti mes doigts mais j'ai 100 % confiance en elle pour le contrôle de la morsure. Sinon au pire du pire, j'ai un petit taser sur moi. Je ne m'en suis jamais servi mais quelque part ça me rassure de savoir que je peux encore faire quelque chose en cas de situation ingérable notamment.
Malgré la violence à mes yeux des affrontements, aucun des chiens n'ont été blessé, ni les maîtres, bien qu'un se soit attaqué à ma chienne à coup de chaîne sans la faire reculer d'ailleurs. J'ai vraiment eu peur qu'elle se retourne contre lui mais non, seul l'autre chien l'intéressait. C'était quelques semaines après son adoption et je m'étais fait surprendre par son agressivité. D'où les cours d'éducation et de sociabilisation qui lui ont fait énormément de bien. C est cette passivité devant les coups qui nous font croire qu'elle a été dressée au mordant en Roumanie. Maintenant elle est encore prête à se bagarrer mais elle obéit bien aux ordres "au pied" et "pas bouger", ce qui a évité bien des ennuis. Elle a même réussi son CAESC (certificat d'aptitude et sociabilisation).
Il n'y a aucune limite à ce qu'un chien est prêt à faire pour nous, par amour. (et vice versa)

----------


## superdogs

Alma commence à bien se détendre en ballade ; on a croisé un gros malinois, un petit yorkshire en liberté avec son maître qui joggait, et ma Miss ne tire plus sur la longe ; elle s'est même assise d'elle-même quand je me suis arrêtée pour les laisser passer, récompense après, obligée là !!

Pour la première fois, elle s'est approché d'une humaine hier, qu'elle a déjà vue, et lui a senti la main, d'elle-même aussi.. :: 

Et je ne crie pas victoire encore, mais je n'ai plus d'attaque de coussins, que j'ai remis, pour voir... mais c'est certainement dû à ma présence

Elle commence aussi à intégrer que ce n'est pas la peine de hurler au portail, même si elle a encore du mal à maitriser sa "colère", mais je trouve qu'il y a une petite amélioration.

Et pour le "jeu de la trousse", ben, elle reste inhibée, bien qu'elle ait compris le principe.

----------


## Belgo78

Ah ben ça va être un bon exercice pour elle la trousse, faut le rebaptiser jeu de la frousse jusqu'à ce qu'elle ose y aller  :: 

Elle va encore faire pleins de progrès, c'est sûr   ::

----------


## monloulou

Encore bravo Alma ! Le pique-nique lui a peut-être permis d'être moins méfiante ? Tout ce qui bouge n'est pas forcément dangereux par contre la trousse... ::  dans moins d'une semaine elle la prendra dans le bec pour que Superdogs remplisse de friandises  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Ah ben ça va être un bon exercice pour elle la trousse, faut le rebaptiser *jeu de la frousse* jusqu'à ce qu'elle ose y aller 
> 
> Elle va encore faire pleins de progrès, c'est sûr



 ::  !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Encore bravo Alma ! *Le pique-nique lui a peut-être permis d'être moins méfiante ? Tout ce qui bouge n'est pas forcément dangereux* par contre la trousse... dans moins d'une semaine elle la prendra dans le bec pour que Superdogs remplisse de friandises



On ne dira pas ça, mais quand même, elle se risque un peu plus vers les gens.. mais faut pas qu'ils éternuent !!

----------


## dogeorge

Ma boulie adoptée. Depuis 8 ans s'enfuit Tjrs si un étranger a. La famille (mon mari et moi) eternue :: 
Ta pepette evolue super vite et tu sais t'y prendre

----------


## superdogs

Je crois surtout que Gringo m'aide beaucoup, beaucoup.... il a une énorme confiance en moi, et de le voir, ça la rassure énormément ! 
Il lui a montré que monter dans la voiture, ça ne faisait pas de mal ; il lui montre que telle ou telle personne, tu peux aller lui dire bonjour ; il lui dit que tel ou tel chien, tu peux ou tu ne peux pas aller le voir.. ; il lui a montré le "assis"  :: , tellement pressé de me montrer que LUI, il savait faire !

En sens inverse... ::  lui qui s'était bien calmé au niveau de la surveillance, ben le voilà qui a retrouvé un regain d'énergie ! maintenant, quand Alma se lance, lui, il suit ! mais du coup, elle a compris le "stop" en le voyant arrêter d'aboyer quand je le demande... 

*Grande victoire ! j'aurai dû le faire plus tôt ! j'ai fait participer Gringo au jeu de la trousse, et  bingo !! il a pigé illico, et bien sûr Alma a copié !*
Plus de crainte, elle cherche, trouve, et secoue la trousse (fermée bien sûr) et mieux, elle lâche quand je lui dis, et s'assied pour l'ouverture !  :: 
Je vais corser, et pratiquer dans le jardin..... ::

----------


## monloulou

Mission réussie pour la trousse en moins de 24h, c'était évident Alma  ::

----------


## superdogs

Quand je vois mon Alma en confiance comme ça,après la fourrière roumaine, qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout de 3 pauvres coussins, et d'une tendinite du pouce... pour poser un grillage !!  ::   ::

----------


## monloulou

Tellement en confiance qu'elle ne prend même pas la peine d'ouvrir un œil  ::

----------


## Wilo

quelle histoire, Superdogs, vraiment bravo. Alma a de la chance. Je trouve qu'elle a aussi un petit air de Gao, en fifille, surtout sa frimousse.
ça fait du bien de lire ce post, comme tous tes précédents. Je viens beaucoup moins souvent sur Rescue, mais je suivrais attentivement les progrès de ta fifille  ::

----------


## superdogs

C'est un grand grand plaisir de te lire Wilo....  ::

----------


## Wilo

Moi aussi  ::

----------


## superdogs

Alma, c'est la reine des heureuses surprises inattendues  :: 
Depuis son arrivée, je lui propose de venir sur le canapé avec moi.. chose que Gringo adore, en boule sous mon bras gauche.. il a ses moments, sa façon de demander, et c'est un moment de câlin qu'il apprécie :: 
Alma m'a toujours fait non non non  :: , j'ai peur  :: , j'voudrais bien mais c'est pas un piège par hasard ?? :: ......

et aujourd'hui, le miracle a eu lieu : d'un petit bond léger, elle est montée sur l'accoudoir, et a apprécié les caresses des oreilles...
Elle est redescendue, et quelques minutes plus tard, revenue... pour s'allonger quelques secondes sur mes genoux  :: 

Je sens que je vais bientôt me retrouver avec un chien sous chaque bras !  ::

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

> Quand je vois mon Alma en confiance comme ça,après la fourrière roumaine, qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout de 3 pauvres coussins, et d'une tendinite du pouce... pour poser un grillage !!



Ces photos avec Alma complètement détendue redonnent du baume au coeur, un vrai bonheur !
Chaque loulou compliqué mérite ce bonheur mais rares sont les personnes aptent à supporter et à surmonter les difficultés, les phases de régression, parfois les grands moments de solitude, lorsque malgré tous leurs efforts, les adoptants se heurtent à un mur.
Il faut savoir savourer ces petits instants précieux qui nous font comprendre que l'on devient malgré tout leur centre du monde, sécurisant et apaisant.
Et surtout leur laisser le temps....

----------


## Wilo

oui, du pur bonheur de voir Alma retrouver confiance  ::

----------


## superdogs

" Superdogs c'est une feignasse ! elle met plus de photos de moi... tous les jours, elle se dit faut que je prenne des photos d'Alma, et chaque fois, elle oublie le "truc pour les faire"  :: 
Alors que j'ai grossi, tout en restant très fine !!  ::  une taille de lévrier  :: , que j'ai les yeux qui brillent maintenant, que j'ai la queue en panache, et un beau beau poil !! J'suis trop jolie, tout le monde le dit d'ailleurs.. ils croient tous que je suis un chiot  ::  :: !

Après les coussins, les chaussons, le torchon de cuisine,  j'ai découvert la pince à cheveux.... mais malgré mes efforts, impossible,  z'ai pas réussi à la casser !  ::  elle était plutôt contente Superdogs !!

On continue toutes les deux, à se découvrir mutuellement.. parait que je suis une sacré personnalité.. aaah ? ben je ne sais pas pourquoi... 

bon, c'est vrai, je sors par les fenêtres... la tête de Superdogs, le jour où elle nous a laissé à la maison, porte fermée, pour à peine un quart d'heure, elle s'est dit qu'elle pouvait laisser la fenêtre ouverte....   ben à son retour, elle m'a trouvée dehors, dans le jardin..
j'étais toute contente de la voir ; elle, elle a fait  ::   ::   ::  "par où tu es sortie Alma ?? " j'avais laissé le "pôv Gringo" tout seul à l'intérieur. Pis, elle s'est souvenue, l'Humaine, que Gringo aussi il faisait ça quand il était jeune..
Du coup, elle a souri, parce qu'elle sait qu'un jour, elle regrettera mon agilité actuelle..  :: 

J'ai sorti du carton tous les journaux et papiers que Superdogs garde pour la cheminée.. j'ai fait du papier "déchiré-froissé-confetti" avec..
Ma corde à noeuds traîne quelque part.. pfff!  z'en veux plus  :: 


J'ai ma façon bien à moi de montrer que je suis heureuse, et de plus en plus en confiance.. je viens tout près du visage de Superdogs, quand _je crois_ qu'elle fait un somme sur le canap', et je la sens.. je lui fais des petites léchouilles sur les bras aussi, quand elle me caresse, 
et pis aussi, *et surtout, trèèès significatif*, je reste sur mon dodo, quand elle vient fermer les volets juste au dessus !! c'est que ça a l'air de rien mais avant, je me précipitais loin de là, des fois qu'elle m'écrase, ou que la fenêtre me tombe dessus (  :: )

En promenade, j'suis presque'adulte !!!  ::  au moins 2 promenades sur les 3 quotidiennes se font sans longe  ::  ; comme je reviens de mieux en mieux, voire que je me retourne pour voir où en sont les _zôtres._.ben j'ai de plus en plus de liberté  ::  J'ai bien compris que quand on me dit "reste ici", il ne faut pas dépasser...

Et quand on croise des "zhumains", je me colle du côté opposé, tout contre la jambe de Superdogs.. j'ai pas peur comme ça.. elle me félicite, j'aime ça !

ça fait deux ou trois fois qu'on voit arriver de loin des chiens.... je m'arrête... Superdogs m'appelle, je ne reviens pas... mais au moins, je ne bouge pas... quand elle désespère de me voir revenir.. hop, je me retourne, et je reviens près d'elle. Elle est contente, bah, si ça lui plait, hein, je peux le refaire  ::  l'autre jour, c'était un gros malinois.. l'était beau lui !!

Les vélos, je m'en fiche maintenant !

Et quand elle s'arrête pour parler avec quelqu'un, je m'assieds sagement près d'elle..

Même ma petite copine colley miniature, elle n'a plus peur de moi quand on joue. Elle a compris que j'ai l'air brutasse comme ça, mais que c'est juste que je suis telleeeeeemmmment  contente !

Bon, non, je ne suis pas parfaite... mais Superdogs, elle me dit que je deviens un chien civilisé, que je ne suis presque plus une "fille des rues".. elle aimerait bien que je sois plus démonstrative, et elle espère que ça viendra avec le temps...

N'empêche qu'elle est de mauvaise foi ! parce que maintenant, je monte près d'elle sur le canapé, oh pas depuis longtemps.. 2 ou 3 jours.. et quand je suis très très contente, je me mets debout pour lui mettre les pattes sur la cuisse "ooouuuh, y'a eu contact là ?!! oulala, ouuh, ça fait un peu peur.. ::  ah mais non, finalement, c'est pas dangereux...  ::  bon, je recommence alors... " ::

----------


## duma762000

Alma, toi aussi tu es une "Superdog" ...

----------


## monloulou

Alma termine sa période de chiot et devient demoiselle  :: 
Que du progrès encore et encore, le contact physique s'intensifie et je parie que cet hiver Superdogs aura trop chaud coincée entre les 2 loulous   :: 
On attend patiemment les photos  ::

----------


## Liolia

Superdogs n'a jamais trop chaud  ::

----------


## manoe

:: 
M'est avis qu'avec le rafraichissement des températures, elle doit même frôler l'hypothermie...  :: 
Blague à part, je ne me lasse pas des nouvelles d'Alma mais elle a raison, ça manque de photos ici...  ::

----------


## mer064

Alma  ::

----------


## dogeorge

::  des photos, des photos !!!

----------


## superdogs

> M'est avis qu'avec le rafraichissement des températures, elle doit même frôler *l'hypothermie...* 
> Blague à part, je ne me lasse pas des nouvelles d'Alma mais elle a raison, ça manque de photos ici...


Ouaip ! même que la couette a repris du service  ::  ; j'suis pas la seule : minette rentre de nouveau toutes les nuits, et apprécie sa petite couverture dans son panier, voire par-dessus elle.. !

----------


## superdogs

" Et nous aussi, les loulous, on a un peu froid. Superdogs a sorti une couverture, et Gringo, il est troop troop pas content que je me colle sur lui... "  ::  

Superdogs a découvert avec horreur hier  :: , que je mulote ! et en plus, je mange mes victimes  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Alma de Transylvanie fais gaffe les mulots c'est pas loin des chauves souris  ::

----------


## superdogs

Alma est en phase bêtises en ce moment... après le drap et la corde à linge ced week-end, qu'elle a respectivement déchiré/cassé en tirant dessus, voici la dernière, trouvée en rentrant ce midi..

" Ben Superdogs, elle avait une réunion ce matin... hier, elle s'est mis du beau vernis à z"ongles... et moi, ben,  ::  je n'avais jamais vu, hein ?!!! ni senti.. ni goûté... et pis, ça trainait sur la table basse...

alors, j'ai voulu connaître, moi aussi ! une vraie fille que je suis, moi aussi, je veux m'en faire, des beaux doigts de pattes ! d'abord !  :: 

Ben j'ai pas réussi..... juste à faire ça  ::

----------


## monloulou

Oh la vache ! Heureusement que tu as bien fermé le flacon, tu aurais trouvé Alma avec du rouge à lèvres, quelque chose me dit qu'Alma n'aime pas tout ce qui est à peu près rose  ::

----------


## titia20090

Le carnage dans la maison et sur elle si elle avait réussi à l'ouvrir!! Ouf, c'est solide ces machins là! 

C'est chiant à vivre ces bêtises, mais à lire c'est rigolo!

----------


## duma762000

joli design pour le bouchon.

----------


## manoe

A mon avis, Alma essaie de se faire remarquer paske superdogs elle a toujours pas mis de nouvelles photos sur son post...  ::

----------


## mer064

Alma  ::

----------


## superdogs

:: 

Pour le vernis, franchement, j'ai été négligente ! en dehors du carnage au sol et partout, c'est surtout qu'elle en aurait au minimun mangé  ::  involontairement... 

En dehors de ces petites choses, qui ne sont que de toutes petites bêtises de "découverte", elle est mimi, mon Alma... toujours un peu inquiète si je me lève brutalement, si un objet tombe, si je m'arrête pour parler avec des personnes qu'elle n'a jamais vues...

Mais tellement tellement mimi dans l'intimité.. avec des yeux qui brillent, et un grand sourire  :: 

Finalement, je suis une chanceuse, elle me réserve ses démonstrations.. et a toujours l'air de ne pas croire qu'elle a osé ! elle semble toute surprise de cet élan qui lui vient, parfois...  ::  "mais c'est quoi donc que je ressens ?"

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oh la vache ! Heureusement que tu as bien fermé le flacon, tu aurais trouvé Alma avec du rouge à lèvres, quelque chose me dit qu'Alma n'aime pas tout ce qui est à peu près rose


Ben, d'ici à ce que je me mette au bleu ou vert.. elle va me détruire à peu près tout à la maison (couleurs chaudes...)  :: 
ça me fait penser qu'elle m'a fait un beau trou, dans un feu tee-shirt rose aussi... que j'ai jeté à regret, et assez en colère.. !

----------


## manoe

Il faut se rendre à l'évidence, monloulou à raison : Alma n'aime résolument pas le rose  ::

----------


## Belgo78

C'est sa période rose y a du picasso chez Alma  ::

----------


## manoe

::

----------


## superdogs

Y' 4 mois et des poussières, je fuyais dès que je voyais Superdogs venir dans ma direction  :: 

je ne voulais qu'à peine avancer en longe avec elle  :: 

je n'osais pas me hasarder toute seule dans le jardin, ni en quelconque terre inconnue  :: 

J'avais tellement peur que Superdogs a mis des semaines pour pouvoir me caresser, et d'autres pour m'apprendre à marcher avec elle et lui faire confiance, et m'apprendre le rappel, et me lâcher un peu, puis un peu plus, puis beaucoup...

Aujourd'hui, elle nous a emmené, dès l'aube, dans un endroit où j'étais déjà allée, mais toujours en longe.

Elle était inquiète l'Humaine  ; le coeur un peu battant, elle a pensé qu'il était temps d'essayer la grande aventure du "sans longe du tout", dans cet endroit d'où je peux fuir de partout... mais à cette heure, il n'y a personne, ou presque : on a vu un héron..  :: , 

Et elle a compté sur mon bon rappel, et ses poches pleines de friandises.. et la présence de Gringo..

Elle dit qu'il faut pas trop regarder la qualité des "zimages", paske c'est pas facile, en marchant, et avec nous, les velus, toujours en mouvement, et pis son appareil, il est  ::  mais tant pis, hein !? l'essentiel, c'est qu'on voit bien comme je suis heureuse, toute détendue, et Libre !! ouaip, pas un souci, même que je revenais des fois en courant, sans qu'on me demande, juste pour le plaisir  :: 

Il faisait même pas encore jour quand on est arrivé, et qu'on a commencé à fourrer notre museau partout.. dans les herbes, dans la prairie, dans les buissons 
   elle aime bien cette photo, Superdogs, avec nos deux plumeaux blancs, portés bien haut..


J'suis partie courir derrière personne sait quoi..  ::  bon, ben Gringo m'attend, il se pose des questions... 
 Y'a des feuilles qui font cric crac partout, c'est bizarre..       

C'est quoi qui sent là?    
  Quoooiii Superdogs, keskiiiiaaaa ?  
 Hé ! trop fière, j'ai passé l'écluse prem's.. Parait que d'habitude, il y a plein d'eau la -dessous.. pas de quoi être éclaboussée aujourd'hui..

Je crois que c'est ça, le truc chouette qui s'appelle le bonheur....

J'ai oublié de vous dire...  ::  j'ai rencontré un pote... le grand cane corso que j'aime bien.... j'ai beaucoup beaucoup couru autour de lui....

----------


## manoe

Quelle magnifique histoire aux relents de conte de fée. Merci superdogs d'avoir donné sa chance à Alma. La voir prendre peu à peu confiance et s'épanouir est extrêmement touchant. 
Alma ou le miracle de l'amour...  ::

----------


## monloulou

Alma  ::  avant elle planquait son plumeau aujourd'hui elle le porte bien haut et enroulé mieux que Gringo !
Elle est heureuse de recevoir de l'amour, elle est confiante et bien dans ses pattounes, tellement qu'elle sait tomber amoureuse  :Smile:

----------


## Shaina

superbe évolution... vraiment ça fait plaisir et du bien de lire des histoires comme celle d'Alma! Super-superdogs avec sa super-tribu!

----------


## Wilo

oh oui, ça fait du bien de lire des histoires comme celle d'Alma. Un conte de fée  :: 

Ils sont beaux tous les deux, avec leur plumeau en panache  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Elle se tient beaucoup plus droite on voit clairement qu'elle s'est libérée d'une bonne partie de ses angoisses  :: 

On dirait de très vieilles photos, ça donne un style vintage aux nouvelles  ::

----------


## superdogs

> *Elle se tient beaucoup plus droite* on voit clairement qu'elle s'est libérée d'une bonne partie de ses angoisses 
> 
> On dirait de très vieilles photos, ça donne un style vintage aux nouvelles


C'est vrai Belgo ; je ne le vois pas sur les photos, mais vraiment au quotidien ; elle qui avait une allure rasante, elle trottine maintenant bien dressée sur ses pattes, la tête levée, et bien sûr la queue en panache, dès lors qu'elle se sent en confiance.

Mais il reste un bon nombre d'angoisses, mais petit à petit, elle les surmonte.

Pas plus tard que ce soir, j'ai pu lui mettre une petite pommade apaisante sous l'aisselle... je sais que ça n'a l'air de rien, mais, pour Alma, quelle preuve de confiance !

Ah, ben les photos vintage, c'est que le portable est très vieux, lol !

----------


## superdogs

Mais naaannn, je ne suis pas en train de manger un truc rose, encore !
C'est que je suis montée sur le canapé, sans permission, et je demande à Superdogs de ne pas me gronder .. j'suis un peu gênée quand même  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Avoues que tu le fais dès que Superdogs part bosser  ::

----------


## superdogs

Oh eh Belgo, chuuuut quoi ! Elle voit rien Superdogs...!! ::

----------


## Belgo78

Ca reste entre nous ne t'en fais pas, j'en ai déjà couvert pas mal de  bêtises de Samba et Doïna, leur moman n'a jamais rien su  ::

----------


## monloulou

Alors Alma, as-tu refait le coup du canap' ?J'ai vu sur un autre post que tu te mets debout pour que superdogs tienne tes papattes coquine  ::

----------


## titia20090

Alma ça ne va pas du tout de laisser ton fanclub en rade comme ça (et d'en plus donner des infos de toi ailleurs! Sacrilège!!!). 
Tu as voulu devenir une star de Rescue? Faut assumer maintenant ma grande…^^
C'est pas parce que tu croules sous le bonheur qu'il faut nous oublier!  ::

----------


## superdogs

Coucou tout le monde ! Titia a raison, je suis heureuse ! comment décrire le bonheur ? C'est pour ça que je ne parle pas beaucoup, que dire ? Et Monloulou, naaaannnn, j'ai pas refait le coup du canapé.. mais j'en ai fait d'autres  ::  je suis une grande curieuse, moi ! je découvre tellement de choses inconnues et que je n'ai jamais pu faire...  

Superdogs vous racontera ça un autre jour, parce que là, elle est un peu inquiète.... vouiiii, je suis  ::   c'est nul d'être malade  :: 

Dimanche, j'avais une tique derrière l'oreille ; Superdogs me l'a retirée, et puis je suis traitée, donc, à surveiller...mais bon..
Mais voilà que ce matin, j'ai refusé de manger !!!  ::  ooouhhh, pas normal ça, pas du tout du tout !

A midi, devant ma gamelle proposée de nouveau, j'ai fait la grimace... ::  Là, Superdogs a flippé, elle m'a pris la température, 39°; oh là, ça fait beaucoup, qu'elle s'est dit. Et comme sa Strella avait fait une piro, dont elle avait eu du mal à se remettre.. ben elle a appelé l'homme en bleu le "véto"... à 14 h et une seconde ; eh, elle était vraiment inquiète hein ! 
Pis en plus, elle me trouvait "anormalement calme", ce matin, je ne me suis pas mise derrière la fen^tre pour la voir partir, je dormais quasiment... 
Bref, à 17h30, on était tous à la clinique ((Gringo pour couper ses ergots ; ce douillet, il hurle dès que Superdogs s'approche avec la pince...du coup, elle le fait faire par un pro et là, il couine pas hein))
J'ai eu 2 piqures, dont une qui fait mal  ::   ::  pour prévenir une éventuelle piroplasmose, une d'antibiotique, et pis j'ai aussi des cachets pour toute la semaine. J'avais 39,9 ce soir...

Là, j'ai mangé une demie gamelle...

Faut que j'aille mieux demain, parce que Superdogs, elle a mal au ventre, tellement elle a peur. Lui sont passées plein de mauvaises idées dans la tête (c'est l'année dernière fin octobre, que Strella avait fait son retournement d'estomac......  :: )


Voilà, pas terrible hein, les nouvelles..; je sais, je vous ai habituées à plus drôle.. j'espère que je vous ferai bientôt rire avec mes k*onneries... 

 ::

----------


## dogeorge

Plein d'ondes positives pour toi Alma

----------


## superdogs

Merciiii  ::  ::

----------


## lili2000

Elle a été traitée rapidement je croise le doigts mais si déjà elle a mangé c'est bon signe. Elle a toujours de la température ?

----------


## Belgo78

On sait que tu es entre de bonnes mains, mais soignes toi bien Alma  ::

----------


## duma762000

espérons que ce n'est rien de grave. Courage à Alma et à Superdogs.

----------


## Chouck

Bon rétablissement Alma et bon courage Superdogs.

----------


## monloulou

Alma tu iras mieux rapidement grâce aux bons soins de Superdogs, plein de bonnes ondes à toutes les deux  ::

----------


## superdogs

Un peu moins de fièvre là ; 39,5... c'est pas encore bien ça !
Là, je dors... et Superdogs va essayer de faire pareil ; à parier qu'elle va se lever cette nuit pour venir me voir .. ::

----------


## manoe

Ben alors Alma, pas cool de nous faire des frayeurs comme ça  :: 
Ce n'est pas parce que nous sommes derrière notre écran qu'on ne s'inquiète pas pour toi et aussi pour Superdogs qui doit être triste de te voir malade. Allez, on croise tous les doigts et papattes et on espère que demain tout ira mieux. Courage Superdogs  ::

----------


## superdogs

::  tous et toutes !

----------


## lili2000

Bonjour  :Embarrassment: 
Comment va Alma ce matin ?  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour  :Embarrassment: 
Comment va Alma ce matin ?  ::

----------


## monloulou

+1  ::

----------


## superdogs

Je ne savais pas que autant de "2 pattes" pouvaient se préoccuper de moi ..  :: 

Je n'ai presque plus de fièvre, 38,7 ce matin.. et j'ai ronflé cette nuit ; j'ai eu droit au panier au pied du lit de Superdogs... elle, elle a moins bien dormi...elle m'écoutait dormir..

Un peu de croquettes ce matin, mon appétit est encore un peu fatigué ; j'ai envie de choses très appétentes...genre les biscuits du petit déj humain... Je crois savoir que je vais avoir de la viande ce soir..

On va voir si je fais une micro promenade, ce midi, avec entrain..

----------


## monloulou

Contente que tu vas mieux Alma, j'espère que ce n'est que virale ou digestif, une petite balade et du bon miam et tu seras en forme   :: 
Quant à Superdogs elle rattrapera son sommeil ce soir mais elle risque de te demander d'emmener ton panier dans sa chambre pour dormir avec elle et la bercer avec tes ronflements  ::   ::

----------


## lili2000

Heureuse des bonnes nouvelles un peu de repos et ça devrait aller  ::

----------


## duma762000

bonne nouvelle. Alma va mieux.  ::

----------


## manoe

Pas eu le temps de venir sur le forum avant maintenant ce qui ne m'a pas empêché de penser à Alma. Trop contente pour elle et superdogs  :: 
Maintenant Alma, je ne voudrais pas briser tes rêves, mais ça m'étonnerait que superdogs te laisse dormir encore longtemps au pied du lit, mais on sait jamais, p'têt qu'avec un regard déchirant du style "chuiiiis malaaaade, je peux pas rester seule !!!" ça pourrait marcher...
 ::

----------


## superdogs

Je vais bien, tout va bien ! ce midi déjà, je frétillais à l'idée de sortir, mais on n'a fait que 10 mn de sortie. Ah bon !



J'ai bien cavalé en fin d'après midi..et j'ai bien mangé... et je n'ai plus de fièvre.... je crois que j'aurai du faire semblant encore un peu... parce que le dodo, il a réintégré sa place habituelle ! Nostalgie.....

Superdogs ne sait pas vraiment ce qui s'est passé ; l'homme en bleu lui a dit qu'il y avait plein de virus en ce moment....
J'suis prête à refaire des bêtises !!  ::

----------


## lili2000

Elle a mangé ce soir ?

----------


## manoe

Toujours abattue la toute belle ?? Plus de fièvre j'espère ??

----------


## superdogs

Ah, les messages se sont croisés...
Alma va bien, il n'est rien resté de la dinde, du riz, et des haricots verts. La fièvre ? Quelle fièvre ? Courir ? Ah oui, ça, je sais faire !

 ::  soulagement, elle m'a fait peur, cette friponne !

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## duma762000

Bon tout va mieux pour Alma. C'est super.

----------


## Belgo78

(w)Ouf  ::

----------


## titia20090

Alma la battante !! Hâte de lire tes prochaines bêtises!!

----------


## dogeorge

::

----------


## superdogs

> Alma la battante !! Hâte de lire tes prochaines bêtises!!



Ah, ben à bientôt alors !!!  ::

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## monloulou

Comment va Alma la battante, toujours pas de bêtises ?

----------


## manoe

Le fan club s'impatiente...  ::

----------


## dogeorge

+1

----------


## manoe

J'espère que tout va bien Superdogs ?? Un peu inquiète de ton silence. C
C'est marrant comme certains manquent très vite sur ce forum... ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Je suis aussi la belle histoire en sous marin  ::

----------


## Belgo78

J'espère que tout va bien pour toi Alma et ta petite famille   ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Alma a mangé superdogs

----------


## del28

::

----------


## titia20090

N'empêche que je commence vraiment à m'inquiéter pour Superdogs... j'espère qu'elle est juste en vacances ou avec une ligne internet défectueuse mais que tout va bien....

----------


## superdogs

Bonjour tous ! Ne vous en faites pas, tout va bien à la maison.. Superdogs n'a pas un gros moral, mais quand je lui donne des petits coups de museau pour lui demander des caresses, ça la fait rire, sourire.. c'est déjà ça hein !

Hier, je suis restée toute seule à la maison, Gringo est parti pendant 3 heures !! le temps de faire le trajet aller-retour et la consultation chez l'ostéopathe (qui c'est çui-là ??!) .. j'ai stressé, je l'ai regardé partir par la fenêtre, monter dans la voiture, j'avais une de ces angoisses... Superdogs avait peur de retrouver la maison retournée à son retour..

Et ben même pas ! Trop forte, j'ai surmonté mon angoisse... même pas déplacé un coussin... ::

----------


## Belgo78

Bravo Alma, mes filles sont super angoissées quand une des leurs va chez le monsieur en blouse blanche, elles ont même pas voulu se promener à 2 quand Samba s'était foulé la papatte  :: 

Occupes toi bien de Superdogs, tu vas voir les deux pattes ont toujours pleins de soucis, parfois très compliqués, mais si on leur laisse le temps et qu'on leur souhaite plein de courage, ils reviennent souvent plus fort !

----------


## superdogs

"Ze vais bien tout va bien " . Superdogs remonte la pente, "son jardin secret" retrouve des couleurs..

''mais ?? j'ai habité ailleurs moi, un jour ? Pasque là, je suis chez moi, vraiment..! j'ai pris mes marques, je connais toutes les habitudes... et j'aime beaucoup beaucoup Superdogs..  ::  à ma façon discrète..et tellement craquante...

Je lui ai même fait un appel au jeu tout à l'heure,  quand elle nous a mis dans le jardin, le temps de mettre ses bottes pour aller crapahuter..
J'aime bien venir me coller contre elle aussi, maintenant, parce qu'elle me caresse les _zoreilles.._ et même j'en redemande __ faut pas qu'elle s'arrête.. je me frotte le museau contre sa main  ::   ::  j'vous assure !!

Mes bêtises ? ça vous intéresse ? Euuh.....
Le point positif, c'est que je n'en fais plus tous les jours... c'est bien non ? Je suis restée une semaine sans toucher quoi que ce soit. Mais Superdogs, elle connait le truc, elle n'a pas crié victoire....et elle a bien fait... j'avais eu une grosse envie de lecture, à un moment.. du coup, ben... j'ai piqué des revues, et pis des livres près de son lit.. et j'ai essayé de tourner les pages... Pas facile, j'vous assure, sans des mains d'humaine..
Forcement, ça a abimé hein  ::  ; l'était pas très contente ma 2 pattes ! elle a eu peur pour les livres de la bibliothèque  ::  mais naann, pas touché ceux-là.. :: 

Alors, elle a tout rangé "les bô livres", et s'est dit bon, je laisse les bouquins Emmaus à 50 cts, on verra bien. ça m'a passé, au bout de 3-4 jours....
Mais ça, c'est rien encore !!!!!!!!!!!!!! La très groooosse bêtise, c'était mercredi .. et là, elle s'est fâchée tout rouge  ::  vraiment ! c'était la première fois que je l'entendais crier sur moi  ::  ; j'ai voulu essayer ses lunettes...  ::   ::   ::  je savais pas, moi, que c'était important, et que ça coutait cher....  ::  (heureusement, elle a trouvé sa paire à 1 euro...  :: )

Evidemment, vous n'allez pas le croire après ça, mais n'empêche que j'en fais moins des bêtises... pas tous les jours... pas du tout aujourd'hui, et même pendant plusieurs jours d'affilée... ze crois que je commence à comprendre à quoi servent mes peluches, ma corde à noeuds... elle m'a montré Superdogs, que je peux machouiller, secouer, tirer, et que ça, ça ne la fait pas crier....

Personne ne m'avait montré avant...."

Alma...


Bon, je l'aime Alma... et je ne lui en veux pas.. je la sens se sécuriser un peu plus chaque jour, et ça passe par là, pour que les bêtises cessent. Elle est sur la bonne voie, je le ressens...  :: 
J'ai eu une chienne pour qui ça a duré 9 mois.... elle a encore 2 mois de marge... lol

----------


## del28

::  pardon, j'ai trop rit  ::  tu l'as trop bien raconté ''j'ai voulu essayer ses lunettes''  :: 
(justement je venais brailler ''bon alors  ::  chiqué remboursé, elle vient cette histoire de lunettes ?  ::  j'ai pas été déçue  ::

----------


## Belgo78

T'es pas bête Alma, en effet sans ses lunettes elle n'avait plus besoin de revue  ::  mais oui ça coûte  euh près de 7 sacs de croquettes parfois beaucoup plus même ...

----------


## superdogs

Bon, je faisais le point en moi-même ce matin, en pensant aux bêtises d'Alma. Quand je raconte, il se peut que je la fasse passer pour la pire des destructrices... je tiens à relativiser...

Alma ne s'attaque pas aux meubles ; mes chaises, fauteuils, canapé, lits sont intacts ; elle ne vide pas les poubelles en mon absence ; ne cherche pas à entrer dans les pièces fermées ; mes bas et encadrements de portes sont intacts...

Au final, depuis son arrivée, elle a occis 3-4 coussins, une bouteille de vernis à ongle, un tee-shirt, un drap et la corde à linge, et quelques vieux bouquins auxquels je ne tiens pas, machouillé des revues et des prospectus...traîné mes chaussons à droite à gauche..

Je m'estime trèèès heureuse, ça aurait pu être bien pire !! 

Non non, Alma n'est pas la terreur des mes affaires personnelles  ::  :: 

Alma, c'est sa façon de m'attendre, debout sur une chaise derrière la fenêtre de la cuisine, dès qu'elle entend la voiture devant le portail  ::  l'oeil joyeux...
Alma, c'est, dès que j'attrape les colliers, sa façon toute légère, de se mettre debout pour me poser les pattes sur le ventre  :: 

Alma, c'est comme elle me fait rire, à chaque repas, en se précipitant, toute gai, dans la pièce des chiens, lieu de nourrissage... :: 


Alma, c'est le plaisir qu'elle a, maintenant, à ce que je la recouvre d'une couverture, quand elle est dans son dodo :: 

C'est sa façon de venir se mettre près de moi, quand je suis sur l'ordi, et d'attendre la caresse.. :: 

C'est, depuis le début, sa façon de faire comme et dans la seconde, ce que fait Gringo... si je donne une gâterie à Alma, qu'elle ne connait pas...  ::  je donne alors à Gringo, qui la gobe.. je propose de nouveau à Alma et   :: ......

C'est la confiance qu'elle m'accorde, pendant les sorties, et comment, dès que quelque chose l'effraye, elle se précipite vers moi et se colle à mes jambes.

C'est l'obéissance qui s'accentue de jour en jour, les gestes qu'elle comprend maintenant sans que j'y mette la parole parfois, c'est les séances câlins avec Gringo, où chacun se pousse pour profiter des massages des oreilles..

Alma, c'est la joie de vivre, la délicatesse des gestes, la timidité, la peur du noir en ce moment pendant les promenades.... la vivacité de son regard, l'extrême attention qu'elle porte à tout et tous, toujours un peu en alerte, et en même temps, la défense de ses friandises (Epice le chat a vite compris qu'il ne faut pas approcher dans ces cas-là), la garde de son territoire (des progrès d'ailleurs de ce côté là)..

Alma, c'est celle qui a réussi à faire copine-copine avec la chienne ronchon qui ronchonne sur tout le monde. Et bien , à force d'insister, d'oser, de ne pas se démonter, de se faire rabrouer sans riposter, Alma a réussi à se la mettre dans la poche !!

Maintenant, ces deux-là se font des courses-poursuites-jeux derrière la barrière de Madame Ronchon. Et quand elles se rencontrent en extérieur, l'échange est courtois ! Bravo mon Alma  :: 

 :: 

Ceci dit, je peux vous dire que heureusement la 2eme paire à 1 ... et je veille jalousement sur mes lunettes maintenant !!!
Une branche tordue, plus le morceau qui passe derrière l'oreille, et une fêlure dans l'un des verres... autant dire mortes les lunettes..
 ::

----------


## Belgo78

Ah non t'en fais pas, tu fais passer Alma pour une super chienne qui a une super Moman.

Mais bon ça fait plaisir de lire comme tu y es attachée  ::

----------


## superdogs

Ouaip...   :: c'est une "alma-chiante", ma rouquine ! :: 

Je crois qu'on commence à tenir le bon bout... ça fait plusieurs fois que Alma ne fait pas ses petits dégâts, par intermittence... 6 jours la première fois, avant d'attaquer ma deuxième paire d'yeux... et depuis, elle est restée seule par deux fois, sans Gringo, parti avec chez l'osthéo et le véto, et chaque fois... euh (???) rien n'a bougé  ::   ; il arrive maintenant que je sois toute surprise, en entrant, de voir tout, absolument tout à sa place.... 

Et surtout, j'ai remarqué que ses joujoux, ours Kong et diverses peluches, cordes... bougent, eux, de place...en mon absence...

Je l'ai souvent sollicité, pour jouer... elle avait du mal au début, comme je dis dans un autre message.. peur de l'objet lui-même, peur même de mes "ouiiii, c'est biiiiennn, ouuiiii Alma..."

Et aujourd'hui tataaaammmm ! elle a attrapé son ours Kong, l'a secoué comme une malade, et a filé le torturer dans son dodo...  :: 

en ma présence.. 


Alma et son oreiller à mémoire de forme, scotchée contre les tuyaux du radiateur.....

----------


## dogeorge

Euh !!! C'est Alma qui tape au clavier ?  ::

----------


## superdogs

Je ne comprends pas Dogeorge... faut dire que j'ai une crève pas possible avec une jolie pointe de fièvre. M'a fallu du temps pour rédiger, implanter...

Ayé.. je viens de comprendre ; tu as dû lire au moment où mon Pc a planté !!

----------


## Belgo78

Elle a apprit à ranger vite fait avant que tu rentres  :: 

Maintenant faut qu'elle apprenne à faire des thé-citron-miel pour sa moman !

----------


## dogeorge

Voilà !

----------


## superdogs

Coucou tous !!

Et ben, ça fait longtemps, j'ai l'impression que je ne vous ai pas raconté ma life, comme on dit !

J'suis devenue sage ! oui oui oui !! vous avez bien lu  ::   ::   ::   Saaaaage ! Saaaage ! Saaaage !!! 

L'autre jour, Superdogs vous disait qu'on tenait le bon bout... et elle avait raison ; au début, elle se disait "oh, c'est le hasard ; oh, elle va bien me remanger/machouiller/déchiqueter/mordiller/déplacer/arracher quelque chose...."
Et ben non !  ::  rien que pour la faire mentir, j'ai tout arrêté mes bêtises, tout d'un coup, du jour au lendemain...  
Comment ? Pourquoi ? je saurai pas vous dire moi  ::  mais voilà, plus de 3 semaines que Superdogs rentre du travail et que tout est en place. Elle m'a laissé un tas de papiers, enveloppes froissées au cas où... et ben même pas... !

Superdogs pense que j'ai enfin (!) apprivoisé mon nouvel environnement, appris à rester seule que juste avec Gringo (c'est que je n'ai jamais été qu'à "juste 2 chiens" moi..), compris que elle va, sort, revient, repart mais qu'elle revient malgré tout, avec des fois des "surpriiiiiises" ! dans la poche ou le sac  ::  .... Moi, j'aime bien quand elle dit "surpriiiiiiise" ::   je m'assied vite fait, et je lève vers elle des yeux tout brillants et même des fois, je lui pose une patte sur le genou, pour qu'elle me la donne plus vite ma "surpriiiiiise"..  :: 

Maintenant, quand elle rentre, elle voit juste que mon ours, mes cordes à noeuds ont changé de place... "ah ben, c'est pas trop tôt quand même hein mon Alma.. Pfffoouuu, ça t'a pris du temps hein.. Ah, c'te patience qu'il m'a fallu, hein j'te jure ! sacré nigaude va ! "

J'm'y suis bien faite moi, à la vie d'ex chienne des rues.. regardez, eh, Alma la Royale !



Avec mon pote Gringo, ce matin, après la ballade et en pleine digestion.. bon, c'est le lit du dimanche matin hein..en vrac quoi ! j'suis sûre que vous voyez de quoi je parle  :: 



Tout le monde est heureux quoi !

Comment elle a fait pour mettre des miniatures attachées Superdogs ? Elle le voulait même pas !!  ::

----------


## titia20090

Roooh quel bonheur de lire tout ça. 
Et les photos..... :: 

Ils se kiffent ces 2 là!

----------


## duma762000

super ! et tout le monde collé au radiateur ! Ca c'est le bonheur

----------


## Belgo78

Bravo Alma tu caches beaucoup mieux tes bêtises, tu deviens une vraie experte, supermomandog n'y voit que du feu  :: (très content de la savoir plus détendue, pas facile à vivre quand on les sait stressée sans savoir pourquoi  :: )

----------


## superdogs

Ah ah ah Belgo !  :: 

Il aura fallu 6 mois complets quand même, pour qu'Alma se détende bien à tout petits pas à peine visibles.. et elle n'a pas fini encore. 

Par exemple, aujourd'hui, c'est la première fois qu'elle s'est mise d'elle même sur le dos, pour que je lui gratouille le ventre, et encore, pas trop longtemps, parce qu'une inquiétude subite lui vient.. je le vois dans ses yeux, et hop, elle se lève vite, et fiche le camp..

Quant à laisser un inconnu la toucher, on a de la marge  :: 

Son nouveau truc, c'est de me ramener, fièrement  :: , le résultat de ses fouinages, pendant les ballades... une moitié de lapin, une patte de je ne sais pas quoi... elle ne les mange pas, non, elle me les pose aux pieds...  ::  et se retourne toute étonnée que je ne prenne pas, quand on continue la ballade....en regardant sa rapine dédaignée...

----------


## Belgo78

Tu sais les miennes ont encore pas mal de truc à bosser aussi, mais juste les savoir au moins détendue chez nous et avec nous c'est le principal, je trouve  ::

----------


## monloulou

Oh la la je viens de rattraper tout le retard de lecture, du coup Superdogs va recevoir plein de 'j'aime' mais c'est pour toi hein Alma  :: 
Tu es une sacrée chipie quand même, et puis j'aime bien ta façon de faire à ton tour des 'surpriiiises' à ta maman avec un demi-lapin  ::  mais faut laisser le temps à Superdogs pour montrer sa joie  :: 
Maintenant que vous dormez collés-serrés avec Gringo, tu peux demander à papa Nowel un grand matelas pour 2  ::

----------


## superdogs

Maaaiiiis Monloulou, on en a un, de grand matelas ! sauf qu'il est dans notre pièce à nous... et que Superdogs, elle y passe pas beaucoup de temps, dans notre pièce à nous... alors, nous, on vient dans sa pièce à elle.. y'a aussi des dodos et j'y amène tous mes joujoux...  ::

----------


## monloulou

Ah ben oui chuis bête, il y a la pièce pour le dodo du jour et l'autre pour le dodo de la nuit   :Embarrassment:

----------


## superdogs

Rhooo, Alma  :: , trop mignonne.. elle vient il y a 2 mn à côté de moi, et tourne tourne tourne.. Quoi qui se passe Alma ? Aaah oui, je vois, Epice squatte ton dodo  ::  et tu as peur hein de la pousser un peu hein ?  :: 

J'ai poussé un peu minette... "miiiawww" et Alma s'est étalée...

Nan mais j'vous jure !!

----------


## superdogs

Bonjour tout le monde  :: 

Je pars me promener dans quelques minutes, mais je voulais d'abord souhaiter un bon Nowel à tout le monde ici, les z'humains et les poilus, les griffus, les écaillus, les tout nus ((p'tit coussinet... ::  ), les ailus (Kyt's), les qui sont en bonne santé, les qu'ont des z'humains qui s'inquiètent pour eux, ceux qu'on personne... ceux qui espèrent qu'un jour, quelqu'un leur tendra la main..

Tous ceux de la Ferme des Rescapés, un bonjour spécial aux Dames de la Ferme  :: .. et ceux d'ailleurs, de partout sur la planète..


Un p'tit hug aux perdus... (Liolia et Mallo....)

Un autre aux disparus (Momo....)

Si j'oublie des "uns" et des "autres", faut pas m'en vouloir hein, c'est qu'il y a tant de chagrin des fois, chez tous nos z'humains, qu'on finit par perdre le fil... :: 
Pour la première fois de ma vie, je vais connaitre un Nowel en famille.... rhhho, je ne sais pas ce que c'est :: , mais j'ai hâte.. :: .. Samedi, Superdogs est rentrée avec des paquets... et ceux-là, elle les "z'a "pas ouverts... et elle les a planqués... j'ai essayé d'entrer dans la pièce..  :: mais  :: , pas pu même sentir..

Ze crois bien que c'est des Kdo pour nous, les velus....    Pis, Superdogs est en vacances.. elle va prendre le temps de faire des photos...

Alma...

----------


## Belgo78

Joyeux premier Noël dans ta chouette petite famille Alma, tu vas voir y en aura encore pleins, l'année prochaine tu pourras anticiper et te jeter directement sur les paquets à ouvrir  :: 

Non fait pas ça, parfois on aime bien quand vous êtes sages  ::

----------


## lili2000

Joyeux Noël à toi Alma  ::  et à toute ta nouvelle famille  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Joyeux Noël % !

----------


## dogeorge



----------


## monloulou

Joyeux premier Noël Alma ! Joyeux Noël aussi à tes amis Gringo et Epice ainsi qu'à ta gentille maman  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

joyeux noël à toi ma toute belle ALMA

----------


## superdogs

Ah ah ah aaahhhaaa ....  ::   :: 

Superdogs nous en a fait une bien bonne ce matin :: .. .MDR 

Ce matin, elle s'est dit, "tiens, j'vais profiter que tout le monde dort encore pour aller à la prairie avec les loulous, y'aura personne, ça va être biiiennn.... "elle s'est équipée, elle a mis ses bottes, sa grosse parka molletonnée, une énorme écharpe, et hop, tout le monde en voiture, à 7h45.

La prairie, elle était bien inondée, ça, on a l'habitude, quand il pleut beaucoup... mais bon, Superdogs s'est dit qu'elle éviterait juste de passer près de la rivière..

Sauf que la rivière, ben, par capillarité, hein.. elle a fait des mares partout.. et que le paysage, ben il a bien changé..

Et Superdogs, à un moment, elle nous a dit " allez les loulous, Keskia ? " Nous, on voulait pas... mais elle a voulu avancer quand même, même que les canards ils étaient pas aux endroits habituels.. ça nous paraissait bizarre à nous... :: 
Ben  ::  on avait raison !

Elle a fait 3 pas en avant ... et splllooourrfghhh ! dans l'eau ! dans l'eau, jusque par dessus la tête  ::   ::   ::  avé les lunettes, la parka qui faisait parachute gonflé..
Elle a juste eu une vision de nous, les yeux écarquillés..qui avons reculé de trois pas....  ::  "eh Superdogs, c'est un jeu ??? " euh, non merci, pas pour nous... " 

L'a fallu remonter.. les bottes pleines d'eau, les cheveux dégoulinants, trempée comme un seau....s'asseoir sur un banc, retirer les bottes, les vider... hi hi hi... et repartir à la voiture, en faisant des drôles de bruit à chaque pas...

Lui est venu un doute "haann, j'espère que le bip électronique de la voiture n'est pas niqué.."... (non, l'était pas) Encore une chance qu'elle avait laissé le portable dans la boite à gants....

Le siège de la voiture, lui, ben... va falloir quelques jours pour qu'il sèche.... y'avait plein de buée sur les vitres, pendant le retour..

Elle a pris une douche bien chaude.. et pis, on est ressorti, en fin de matinée, parce que ben, nous, on n'avait pas eu notre ballade.

Nan mais Superdogs, y'a que toi aussi, pour faire des trucs comme ça !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah, pis les paquets de samedi, ceux que j'ai pas pu sentir... c'était bien pour nous !  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  Superdogs  :: 
Alma tu comprends maintenant ce qu'est un bain de Noël  ::  heureusement que ta maman ne s'est pas fait mal  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Superdogs s'est transformée en Superducks avec les bottes qui faisaient jcoiiiing coinng coiin  ::

----------


## titia20090

Oh purée..... 
Ça me fait mourir de rire mais tu as dû tellement te cailler en vrai!!!! Ma pauvre.

----------


## manoe

Pardon Superdogs mais  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chouck

Ah oui quand même, tu as été bien trempée.

----------


## lili2000

Désolée mais  :: 
Mais je compatis quand même  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Ah oui quand même, tu as été bien trempée.


Un vrai bain... ultra rapide !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oh purée..... 
> Ça me fait mourir de rire mais tu as dû tellement te cailler en vrai!!!! Ma pauvre.



Moi aussi, ça me fait bien rire ! je revois mon gros plouf, la tête des chiens... et je me marre. Bon, j'ai eu de la chance, il ne fait pas froid, l'eau n'était pas gelée..
Et pis, personne ne m'a vue.....  ::

----------


## 20pattes57

Oui, mais, nous on imagine bien la scène  ::

----------


## superdogs

Superdogs a cuisiné cet après-midi ; dans ces cas-là, on reste à proximité... si des fois un truc arrivait "par hasard" dans notre direction...




Z'ai remarqué que ça marche mieux quand on est couchés, comme des faux-culs..  :: 
et comme je sais qu'elle sait Superdogs que je ne suis qu'une louloute vénale, ben...

 "Allez Gringo, quoi ! fais le fayot, toi aussiiiiiii
et ben voilà, là ça va marcher, tu vas voir ! "

 hi hi hi, ça a marché.... un morceau de crackers chacun !

Après ça, je retourne à mon occupation favorite : surveillance de "ki c qui passe devant ma maison ? Nan mais oh ! quoi ! z'avez intérêt à passer vite fait... Grrrrrrr....

 


Quooooiiiiii Superdogs ? Tu me déranges là ! 

Rhhaaaa, c'est bon la vie ici, j'suis trop bien chez môa...

----------


## nat34

Photos du bonheur, antidépresseur sans effets secondaires

----------


## Belgo78

Oh des photos pas floues, en fait tu ressembles moins à Doïna que je pensais, mais tu es splendide quand même et gringo aussi  ::

----------


## superdogs

Merci pour eux Belgo ; moi aussi, je les trouve bôÔ mes loulous, mais je ne suis pas objective ... : j'ai les yeux de l'amour  ::

----------


## Wilo

Ça rechauffe le coeur ces photos  ::

----------


## Chouck

Comment va la Troupe ?

----------


## manoe

+ 1

----------


## titia20090

ALMAAAAAAAAAAA!! where are you ?

----------


## superdogs

J'suis là !! Il faut que Superdogs se donne un coup de pied où je pense, pour venir vous raconter les jolies choses qui se sont passées depuis le début de l'année, mais elle est au plus fort de son hibernation..à part aller bosser ou nous ballader, elle fait rien de rien, à part regarder le ciel gris et faire du gras !!

Mais on savoure le bonheur...

----------


## superdogs

Même quand c'est boueux, gadoue, beurk dehors.. "vite Superdogs, y'a la grande prairie, au bout du chemin.. allez, viiieennns !" 

"Yaoouuh, la prairie ! Ki kè venu.. depuis la dernière fois.. ?"
Faut que je sache, faut que je sente...  :: 



 

"Nan mais Gringo, quoi, tu traînes là... bon ben j'suis partie devant hein !"


Il parait que ma frangine Baza a été adoptée, elle aussi.. enfin! Superdogs, elle pense à elle, elle espère que ça va aller pour elle, elle croise tous ses vingt doigts  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  Alma d'avoir motivé et poussé Superdogs à sortir de l'hibernation   :: 
Avant tu trainais derrière Superdogs, aujourd'hui c'est toi qui part en éclaireur  ::

----------


## titia20090

Haaaaa Alma, tu nous as tellement manqué! 

Quand on la voit comme ça, trottinant fièrement devant, détachée au milieu d'une immense prairie, on a du mal à reconnaitre la petite chose fragile et paniquée des débuts.... 

Quelle jolie histoire vous 2... 

Vous 4 en fait! (Je n'ai pas oublié Epice.... La super chatte qui veut souvent partir en balade avec vous! :: )

----------


## superdogs

Hellooo tout le monde !

Oui, vous avez remarqué, j'suis toute détendue maintenant... ! les oreilles dressées, la queue en trompette, l'oeil vif et confiant !

Il s'est passé un truc en moi, je saurai pas dire quoi exactement... et Superdogs en est restée gai/songeuse pendant plusieurs jours..

Au mois de janvier, d'un coup d'un seul, mon comportement a changé ; j'ai posé mes valises quoi... j'suis devenue câline, plus proche de Superdogs, je viens me mettre à côté d'elle pour qu'elle me caresse, le matin, je me lève pour lui dire bonjour, avant de retourner "grasse matiner" jusqu'à la ballade..

C'est difficile à exprimer, mais plein de petites choses montrent que j'ai bien pris confiance dans la vie avec mon humaine. Je n'hésite plus à aller toute seule dans le jardin, je m'émancipe de Gringo (un peu..) je joue avec Epice (on joue à se cacher l'une de l'autre et à faire "booouuuuh"  :: ça fait marrer l'humaine !  :: 
Elle peut se déplacer dans la maison, remuer ses placards, porter des trucs, éternuer, se moucher.. (!) ouaip, même ça ça me faisait peur, sans que je fasse un bond ..

J'aime les caresses .. un soir, Superdogs m'a demandé si elle pouvait venir à côté de moi sur mon dodo.. comme j'avais pas l'air contrariée, elle m'a fait un calin-doux avec plein de mots d'amour murmurés, tout doucement..calin-doux sur le sommet du crâne, derrière les oreilles... vous le croirez si je vous dis que je me suis endormie...!  :: 

Ce qu'elle aime, c'est que je me mette sur les pattes arrière, à la demande, et que je m'appuie sur son ventre.. j'suis toute douce, légère, et je n'ai plus peur qu'elle me tienne les pattes.

J'ai bien pris le rythme de la maison ; je sais que la ballade du matin et du midi, c'est 20 mn pas plus.. et qu'il faut revenir, sans faire poireauter Superdogs qui va bosser après..

Le soir, je l'attends avec impatience, c'est la loooonngue promenade, surtout qu'il fait de nouveau jour..et là, j'suis au taquet ! et le week-end j'adore !

Superdogs recommence à mettre ses affaires n'importe où.. j'vous jure, elle est vraiment pas maniaque ! mais osef, j'touche plus rien  :: 

Gringo, au début, je le gonflais un peu je crois... mon stress le stressait... maintenant, ça va beaucoup beaucoup mieux.. même que maintenant, quand je traine en ballade, il traîne lui aussi, genre "dis, la p'tite là, elle est pas avec nous.. t'as vu ?" et dès que j'arrive.. il se remet à trottiner, tout content que je sois revenue..

J'ai grossi aussi, pris du muscle, faut voir, j'ai des cuisses de championne ! C'est que je cours beaucoup quand je me promène !

      Sur la dernière photo, ça se voit pas forcement, mais j'suis à fond.. Gringo a dû sentir le vent  ::  


J'ai encore des choses à apprendre, elle dit Superdogs... mais y'a pas le feu.. l'essentiel y est.

On croirait jamais que je suis restée 3 semaines en longe h24, et encore des semaines en longe pour les ballades..comme dit l'humaine, ça fait du bien de retrouver l'usage de ses mains  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Bravo Alma pour tout ces progrès  ::  

Y a toujours des petites choses à régler quand la confiance arrive mais comme vous vous connaissez maintenant ça va vite venir  ::

----------


## superdogs

:: 

moi et Gringo, le confinement, ça nous change pas la vie ! (sortie-manger-dodo-sortie-manger-dodo-sortie...)

----------


## Belgo78

Moi j'avais loupé les nouvelles  :: 

Eh oh les 2 toutous faut laisser 3 cm entre vous pour que Superdogs puisse profiter du canapé avec vous , pendant le confinement  ::

----------


## superdogs

::  siou plé ! Hier, au bout de 10 mois ( ::  déjà, ça file), j'ai permis à Superdogs de me caresser un peu pendant que je mangeais ma gamelle du soir... c'est-y pas beau ??  quand on se souvient qu'au début, fallait qu'elle se cache derrière un mur pour que je veuille bien manger, en surveillant toutes les 3 secondes si elle n'arrivait pas ?

----------


## Belgo78

Super Alma  ::  , tu vois avec de la patience tu as su apprendre à Superdogs à ne pas se jeter dans ta gamelle et à te faire câliner à la place, elle va encore faire pleins de progrès tu verras  ::

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## superdogs

Hello tous ! toutes !

Aujourd'hui, vous savez quel jour on est ? Le 11 mai vous allez me dire... oui, le grand jour du déconfinement.. c'est quoi ce mot que vous avez inventé ? Le correcteur, il en veut pas !  :: 

Le 11 mai, pour moi, c'est *le grand jour de mon anniversaire d'adoption* !!!

Et oui  ::  ; un an déjà ! un an que je cohabite avec Superdogs et les 2 autres velus/griffus de la maison. Un an pendant lequel j'ai appris tant de choses... la première et la plus importante : faire confiance à Superdogs.

Après, tout le reste a été (presque) facile..

Superdogs, des fois, elle s'est posé la question de si elle avait bien fait ou pas.. j'ai fait quelques âneries.. ::   j'en fais plus !
Vous avez pu voir tout ça au fil du topic, on va pas revenir dessus hein  :: 

Je suis la toute belle, la roumaine, la jolie fille, la crevette...de Superdogs
C'est fou ça quand même, je me souviens même plus des 3 semaines que j'ai passées en longe h24... 

Maintenant, je sors partout, sauf en ville, sans laisse (même si Superdogs en a tjs une sur elle, si elle doit me rattacher); j'ai appris les vélos, les joggeurs, les "z'enfants", les tondeuses, les tronçonneuses, les voitures, les autres chiens, le vent dans les arbres... tout ça au fil du temps, sans stress ou presque. En fait, j'ai compris que quand Superdogs rigole, ::  c'est qu'elle se moque de moi.. et que je me fais un film toute seule

Je suis trèès bonne gardienne.... faut voir comment je me poste à un endroit stratégique au jardin, d'où je vois arriver de loin tout le monde.. et à la maison, j'ai mon fauteuil de "garde", juste à la porte-fenêtre.. 

Côté aboiements, j'ai compris qu'il faut pas aboyer trop longtemps, que Superdogs, quand elle me dit stop, c'est qu'elle me dit "tout va bien" "y'a pas de danger". Alors, je me contente de grommeler dans mon menton "aggrreuuugreuuugreuugreeuuuuh"  :: 

C'est pas facile de raconter des semaines et des mois d'apprentissage.. Je résume : je suis heureuse avec Superdogs et vice versa.

Quand elle m'a adoptée, Superdogs était un peu inquiète : elle avait entendu tellement de choses sur les chiens roumains... elle s'attendait à pire.. ou alors, c'est qu'elle a oublié, parce que maintenant, elle se demande pourquoi elle angoissait  :: 

J'ai gardé des craintes quand même vis à vis des inconnus ; personne ne peut me toucher, sauf Superdogs...
La nounou de "nous", elle peut pas non plus. Va falloir que je la connaisse plus... 
Superdogs pense faire des essais, au cours de l'été.. me laisser par petites touches, une heure ou deux, puis un après-midi..avec Gringo, histoire de voir comment ça se passe.

J'aimerai bien que mon témoignage incite des adoptants à ne pas reculer devant l'adoption de chiens étrangers. Je sais qu'il y a beaucoup de loulous comme moi en France aussi. 

Mais si on a un coup de coeur, hein, ben l'origine, est-ce que ça compte ??

Bon, j'avoue, faut savoir que ça sera un peu long.. mais avec des loulous très traumatisés, quelle que soit leur origine, c'est pareil..
Alors, français, espagnol, russe, marocain, croisé tout ça, hein, l'important, c'est la bonne volonté, et le désir de réussir..

Ce qui compte, c'est surtout que l'adoptant soit prêt à s'investir..

Des photos de ma bouille, un an après

J'ai le regard tout tranquille, même si j'ai conservé un air fripouille...         


Je laisse toujours Gringo passer devant (si jamais y'avait du danger)
 :: 
La reine du jardin, c'est moi !

Là, vous voyez rien.. mais je cours plus vite que le vent vers le portail ! y'a risque de passage d'intrus... 

 ::  Alma

----------


## lili2000

Déjà un an  ::  bon anniversaire d'adoption  ::  et en plus début du déconfinement  ::

----------


## Chouck

Joyeux anniversaire d'adoption  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Joyeux arriversaire Alma  :: 

Oui on s'en fout de l'origine, tu as bien adopté Superdogs, alors qu'elle est Française  ::

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

::

----------


## superdogs

Excellent Belgo ! toujours le mot pour rire..

----------


## monloulou

Joyeux anniv'adoption Alma  ::   déjà un an que le temps passe vite. Mission réussie pour l'apprivoisement de Superdogs Gringo et Epice  ::   ::

----------


## del28

bon anniversaire d'adoption Alma
tu as une bonne tête de tichien heureux et bien dans ses papattes

----------


## corinnebergeron

Joyeux anniversaire Alma ... Tu fais partie des chiens qui ont conduit à la prochaine arrivée d'un petit roumain chez nous.

3 semaines en longe h 24 ? Souhaite nous bon courage !

Alma était dans quelles conditions au refuge ? Box, liberté, contacts avec l'humain ?

Encore bon anniversaire Alma

----------


## superdogs

Ah ben si l'histoire d'Alma est porteuse d'espoir et permet d'autres adoptions, je suis bien contente !

A la Ferme, Alma était en semi-liberté en meute, avec toit sur la tête la nuit, parfois même à l'intérieur de la maison, avec plusieurs autres chiens 

A la ferme, il y a près de 200 chiens, donc, même s'ils ont des contacts humains (soins, nourriture), pour les plus craintifs, il faut plus de temps..et individualiser le rapport, ce qui n'est pas possible, à 2 personnes seulement...

Au final, Alma connait parfaitement et depuis le début, les signaux canins. 

Pour les signaux humains, elle ne connaissait que les signaux négatifs ((course, bruits de pas,cris, grosse voix, gestes brutaux, regard fixe, objets tenus à la main = inquiétants-balai-bâton-etc *télécommande (lol*))

Il lui arrive encore, quand dans l'obscurité je les regarde sur leurs dodos, de grogner.. je lui dis "c'est moi Alma", et elle se rassure..


Trois semaines de longe h24 oui, pour passer ensuite à la laisse courte h24.. quand j'ai pu m'approcher d'environ 1 mètre...elle m'a fait un jour tourner 20 mn autour du canapé, alors qu'on partait en ballade... peux pas te dire quelle terreur l'habitait ce jour là... mais je m'en souviens   ::  Et longe en ballade pendant un bon 3/4 mois, en travaillant le rappel

Le maître mot a été : ne pas forcer. Ne pas forcer le contact ; solliciter, proposer oui.. contraindre non...

Elle ne voulait/pouvait pas manger si je la regardais : me suis planquée pendant des semaines dans un angle d'une autre pièce.. il y a quelques jours à peine que je peux la caresser pendant qu'elle mange...

Bref, des milliers de petites choses au fil du temps, des micro-progrès, des régressions incompréhensibles pour nous, puis des avancées spectaculaires d'un coup, pour pouvoir dire "oui, ça y est là, le lien est là, et bien là. Je ne suis plus que le "distributeur de gamelle.."*

Il arrive quand ton ti-roumain ? Il vient d'où ? Faudra que tu lui crée un topic !  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

C'est Bilbao de l'arche d'éternité ... Arrive si tout va bien mi mai ... A l'air très  affectueux et à l'aise avec l'humain, très à l'aise en meute, a rencontré des chats sans animosité, pensera peut être que c'est un nouveau groupe de copains ... Ignore tout des conséquences de la vie avec les humains genre voiture, télé, porte fermée, bruits de voisinage etc. 

Un p'tit noir au physique ordinaire, ressemble à notre Bill en poils ras dix ans de moins.

Un coup de jeunesse dans une maison endeuillée.

Et j'espère qu'il sympathisera avec Bill, très seul depuis la mort d'Enox, qui vient encore de se faire jeter par Alpine, qui se fait sa petite vie toute seule (14 ans dont 10 de repro, ne supporte plus le contact alors qu'elle recherchait Enox).

Oui un rayon de soleil ça nous fera du bien

----------


## superdogs

Si il est à l'aise avec l'humain, c'est déjà ça de gagné !

----------


## corinnebergeron

C'est flagrant dans les vidéos oui c'est ça de gagné.

----------


## manoe

Damned ! J'ai laissé passer l'anniv d'Alma la toute belle  :: 
Pardon, pardon et avec retard, tous mes souhaits pour une nouvelle année (et plein d'autres ensuite aussi évidemment  :: ) rempli de bonheur avec Superdogs et le reste de la tribu  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Ah bon tu as franchi le pas Corine  :: 

Après chaque petit roumain est différent même mes 2 soeurs et la maman m'ont fait 3 arrivées différentes. 

Samba après 5 minutes harnais longe c'était bon, Doïna il a bien fallut 2 semaines et Akela a encore parfois des coups de flippe si jamais elle s'enroule dans la longe. 

Le plus difficile c'est qu'ils s'attachent très vite à nous et à ce qui nous entoure et ont plus ou moins du mal avec l'extérieur de leur nouveau monde, cela dit certains y arrivent très vite très bien. Sinon patience et douceur, et ça vient au fur et à mesure.

Après oui les voitures faut faire gaffe, quand ils ont pas peur sont capables de sauter devant et quand ils ont peur on dirait nous devant un Ovni  :: 

Par contre l'apprentissage du confort et des gamelles vient assez vite, pas toujours très partageur mais suffit de leur faire comprendre qu'il y en a toujours  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Sur les vidéos on les voit manger a douze dans la même

Ici Bill grogne sur sa gamelle, Alpine huile mais ils s'effacent vite devant un chat qui se prétend affamé .. 

On a expliqué à Bill qu'un nouveau copain nouveau chien allait arriver du coup il l'a cherché dans le jardin ... Il s'ennuie c'est fou

----------


## superdogs

Je suis d'accord avec Belgo ; tous différents... Alma est Alma, Bilbao sera Bilbao... J'ai hâte que tu nous racontes, en tout cas, ses progrès et son adaptation au confort et à l'affection..

----------


## corinnebergeron

On lui fera un beau post pour lui tout seul !

----------


## superdogs

Sans gêne du jour, bonjour !

Ki ké rentré chez la chienne "Ronchon" sans demander la permission ? C'est moiiiii, hein, forcement !  :: 

La grille était ouverte... m'en suis aperçue avant Supeeerdogssssss..... nananère ! Quand elle m'a dit Alma non, viens ici, j'suis devenue souuurde....
OSEF les poules, OSEF les chats, OSEF les chevaux.... je me suis jetée au cou de la Ronchon ; oh, c'te tête qu'elle a fait  ::   ::   :: 
tellement stupéfaite qu'elle m'a même pas fait ses "grrr-grrr-rwaaaa" hi hi hi  :: 

Superdogs voulait pas rentrer sans permission... elle ! elle était au portail, à me maudire mon humaine  :: 
Me suis amusée 3 mn à faire des piqués sur la Ronchon, avant de repartir, toute fière de moi  ::  ; bon, Superdogs m'a attachée jusqu'à la maison, en représailles..  mais me suis bien amusée

(Superdogs "tu vas moins faire la fière bientôt Alma, on va chez le vétérinaire dans quelques jours.... j'vais rire à mon tour...  :: ")

----------


## Chouck

Mais quelle Chipie   ::

----------


## Belgo78

Heureusement le roum-chien est une langue bien perçue par les ronchons Français  :: 

Je te fais confiance Alma tu trouveras bien un truc pour que Superdogs soit plus gênée que toi chez le véto, alors y a le pipi dans la salle d'attente, la descente de la table juste quand le véto commence,... , ...  ::

----------


## superdogs

::  Belgo, ce que tu dis, ce sont les spécialités de Gringo...  ::

----------


## Chouck

Alma, tu es devenue trop sage ? Superdogs n'a plus rien à raconter  ::

----------


## superdogs

*Trop* sage ?!   ::   hum..faut le dire vite. Je viendrais un peu plus tard raconter une des nouvelles trouvailles de la miss... :: 
Mais elle est tellement adorable, confiante en moi de plus en plus, futée et de bonne volonté que même quand elle fait des c*nneries, elle me fait rire (mais je fais genre que non bien sûr  :: )

----------


## superdogs

Coucou, vous tous !

Superdogs a la forme, elle est en vacances ! Comme ça, ça lui laisse du temps (feignasse !) pour rester de longues minutes devant son écran, et vous raconter les petites anecdotes qui rythment ma vie...

On commence par les progrès  :: , hein, le positif en premier, ça me valorise  :: 

J'suis capable de croiser les cyclistes, maintenant, sans moufter ; ils passent sur le chemin, et même pas j'aboie, même pas je me sauve, même pas j'essaye d'attaquer les roues... je continue ma vie tranquille, même pas attachée.. oui oui ! ça faisait longtemps que je n'en avais pas vu des vélos, et ben, rien à voir avec il y a un an ; Superdogs me dit juste Alma, reste là, épissétou  :: 

C'est trop la frime pour Superdogs ; elle joue sur le fait que j'ai encore bien peur des humains ; alors, quand j'en vois un de loin, je m'arrête. Méfiance  ::  et Superdogs "Alma viens ici" et hop, comme j'ai trop peur, je rapplique en courant vers elle, elle m'attache et voilà ! nan mais quelle frime, ça fait genre le chien au super rappel... y'a une dame, en vélo justement, qui a dit "oh, ils sont bien obéissants... " Mdr...

Ce matin, on avait derrière nous un gars qui faisait de la marche rapide, "tous ses bras" se balançaient.. j'étais pas tranquille, j'vous assure.. ben au final, Superdogs elle s'est arrêtée, et elle m'a fait m'asseoir sur le bord du chemin ; j'ai bien tout fait et le monsieur, il est passé, il a dit bonjour et merci.. et moi, j'ai eu une croquette fourrée et des compliments...

Tous les jours, il y a des petites choses comme ça, j'ai super confiance maintenant, avec Superdogs. Tout ce qu'elle me demande, je sais qu'il y a une bonne raison, et jamais contre moi. Alors...  ::  ce bonheur de partir en ballade maintenant  :: 

Je connais bien les habitués maintenant, et leurs chiens, qui passent souvent devant "*mon*" portail ; j''aboie un peu pour la forme, mais juste pour leur rappeler que j'habite ici.
Par contre, les inconnus, oulala, qu'est ce qu'ils prennent !! mais bon, Superdogs me dit d'arrêter, et voilà, je me calme vite.

Samedi soir, y'a un grand gaillard  :: qu'est venu "chez mooiaaa" ; un pote à Superdogs... jamais vu encore celui-là. Ben ça a l'air de rien, mais avant, j'aurai tourné en rond toute la soirée, en stress, j'aurai aboyé dès qu'il aurait bougé... et ben là, j'ai juste filé me coucher loin... mais en gardant toujours un oeil sur Superdogs..et je n'ai pas fait un bruit, des fois qu'il me remarque..(entre nous, ils ont bien bouffé, et bien bu  :: , et pis ils ont bien rigolé aussi, les zhumains, sont bizarres.. :: elle s'est couchée super tard Superdogs )

C'est pas encore demain que les invités pourront me faire une caresse, mais osef, j'ai compris que Superdogs, les gens qui rentrent chez elle, ils "s'en fichent de moi", sont briffés avant (t'occupes pas d'elle). Et pis, ils ont intérêt à obéir, elle rigole pas avec ça, mon humaine !

On passe aux conneries ? Ki ka dit que j'étais devenue trop sage ?? 
Y'a une grande maison, sans barrière, sans limites de terrain, et les propriétaires, ben ils mettent à manger pour un ou deux chats errants qui vivent dans le coin. D'ailleurs, c'est pas les mêmes chaque année (mais, ça c'est un autre pbm hein  :: )

J'ai un jour, filé droit devant.... et là, zéro rappel !!!!!! comme quoi, c'est bien quand je veux. Superdogs, elle a pas osé rentrer sur le terrain, c'est pas chez elle quoi ! m'en fous moi, je cours vite... et j'ai filé direct sur les gamelles... Superdogs m'a vu revenir, la queue en l'air, trop fière de moi ! qu'est ce que j'avais chopé ? La boîte de sardines destinée aux chats ! et v'là que je me suis posée au milieu du champ, pour tout bouffer ! si Superdogs approchait, vite, je me carapatais avec ma boîte ! une fois, deux fois, ah ça, elle s'est égosillée....
J'ai laissé la boîte vide ... et Superdogs, elle a filé, la  :: , elle a pas osé aller la remettre dans le terrain des gens...  ::   ::   :: 
Depuis, elle m'attache, bien en avance.. quand on passe par là !!!

J'en ai encore une autre.. hihihi ; j'suis aussi de nouveau rentrée chez la ronchon ; au fond, elle m'aime bien je crois. Tant d'aplomb de ma part, ça la scotche je crois. Elle me regarde comme si j'étais une tite merde à ne même pas prendre la peine de considérer... même ce fameux jour où j'ai fait pipi...et le reste... oui oui oui, encore la honte pour Superdogs... juste sous son nez !! Y'avait pas de trou de souris pour que Superdogs se cache....  ::  rhoooo, c'te honte...
Les gens, ils ont rigolé, ils m'ont dit "allez, va voir maman.." (heureusement qu'ils se connaissent bien avec Superdogs) "maman" s'est excusée, on est reparti, me suis faite engueuler quand même... elle était  ::  Superdogs.. !!

N'empêche, j'ai bien évoluée.. ok, j'suis une facétieuse, mais je suis aussi une joyeuse, une câline timide, une inquiète, une gourmande, une futée, une vive de l'esprit !
Superdogs n'arrête pas de me dire qu'elle m'aime.. que je suis sa roumaine préférée...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lili2000

Merci pour ces nouvelles  :: 
Ça serait pas drole si tu étais trop parfaite  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  J'avais pas vu merci ! Que du positif Alma bravo, quel progrès tu es une bonne élève à l'école de Superdogs, comme dit lili2000 ne soit pas trop parfaite Superdogs n'aura plus rien à nous raconter et puis personnellement je n'ai jamais connu de chien pas gourmand  ::

----------


## superdogs

C'est Superdogs qui vous parle, cette fois....  :: 

Je suis très très fière d'Alma  et je l'aime d'amour ; 1 an et demi d'adoption, et elle est devenue un petit coeur... elle reste seule même sans Gringo sans faire d'âneries, je suis revenue à mon bordel habituel un peu partout sans qu'elle détruise, même sur la table basse, j'ai remis des plantes au sol, elle croise les vélos même à grande vitesse sans problème... elle n'aboie plus comme une grande féroce au portail (juste une fois ou deux) 
Joyeuse, heureuse, facétieuse parfois, et respectueuse de ce que je lui demande. Une chienne formidable ! je ne regrette rien, mais alors rien de rien...

Adoptez, adoptez à tour de bras, les sauvages, les qui ont peur, les dont on croit que jamais on n'y arrivera, à en faire des compagnons agréables au quotidien, les qui ne se laissent pas approcher..... c'est l'histoire du petit prince et du renard : des habitudes agréables au fil du temps...

Alma ma roumaine, tu es devenue formidable  ::   ::  et pis c'est bien que je sois la seule à qui tu donnes ta confiance, au moins, faudra se lever tôt pour t'attraper et t'enlever à moi..

----------


## titia20090

Moi je ne la connais pas mais je l'aime alma ! Elle fait partie de ces loulous rescue qu'on suit depuis le début et qu'on a l'impression de connaître. 

Quelle chance tu as eu de tomber sur superdogs, c'était l'humaine dont tu avais besoin pour prendre confiance. 

J'adore lire tes histoires, ne t'arrête jamais !

----------


## superdogs

Ayé.... Superdogs elle en peut plus de me féliciter... ze donne la patte quand elle me demande  ::  c'était pas facile pour moi, j'vous assure, le "contact".. ma patte ? dans une main d'humain ? Volontairement ? nan mais, ça va pas la-haut, chez vous ?!!
Des mois qu'il a fallu (genre Gringo il a mis 3 séances, et encore...) ;  je l'ai fait à la timide moi : je la lève la patte, pis je la retire direct.. je la tends, mais tu touches pas hein Superdogs... je TE touche mais PAS TOI Superdogs.... 

Pis voilà, depuis 2 jours, ayé !!!!!

----------


## lili2000

Bravo Alma  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Génial et je crois que ce n'est que leurs débuts, ici à bientôt deux ans, elles n'arrêtent pas de progresser sur des trucs qu'on pensait pas possible.
Par exemple d'un coup elles se sont mise à nous ramener leur baballe  :: 
On les aime comme elles sont après 2 secondes, mais voir nos roumaines évoluer de jour en jour, quel régal  :: 
Comme pour les chats, vive les craintifs, quelles histoires magiques !!!

----------


## superdogs

> Génial et je crois que ce n'est que leurs débuts, ici à bientôt deux ans, elles n'arrêtent pas de progresser sur des trucs qu'on pensait pas possible.
> Par exemple d'un coup elles se sont mise à nous ramener leur baballe 
> On les aime comme elles sont après 2 secondes, mais voir nos roumaines évoluer de jour en jour, quel régal 
> Comme pour les chats, vive les craintifs, quelles histoires magiques !!!



La baballe, ici, c'est pas gagné : osef de ta balle !j'sais même pas à quoi ça sert.. j'veux bien sentir d'accord, pis après??? j'préfère jouer avec les noix que tu caches dans ton panier...

_"On les aime comme elles sont après 2 secondes, mais voir nos roumaines évoluer de jour en jour, quel régal"

_Oui, trois fois oui ; chaque petite avancée, même infime, même qu'on ne remarque pas sur le moment, pis un beau jour "mais, elle ne faisait pas ça avant.. ou au contraire, "quand je pense qu'elle avait peur de ça avant...."

tout ce qui parait normal à un chien bien dans se_s_ pattounes dès l'enfance, c'est un exploit, et une vraie joie pour elle... 

Mon bonheur, c'est de la voir sûre d'elle, en fait !ou de la voir me regarder pour savoir quoi faire, quand elle hésite sur la conduite à tenir_

Mon Alma-nenétte....
_

----------


## lili2000

Salut Alma, je sais pas si tu as regardé mais il y a une autre Alma à l'adoption ( http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...7/alma-186357/ ) elle a l'air adorable ... J'espère qu'elle aura autant de chance que toi  ::

----------


## superdogs

Oui, je viens de la voir... elle est tellement adorable.. la même tête de gentille fille que la Strella de Superdogs... une chienne en or, c'est sûr ! moi aussi, j'espère pour elle (Superdogs aussi, elle l'a dit...)
Là, moi, je vais bien j'attends que Superdogs daigne nous emmener en ballade... elle traïne, elle traîne ce matin... pffff

----------


## lili2000

Et encore, tu as de la chance Alma, Superdogs pourra continuer de te promener en te lâchant pendant le confinement, mes chiens, eux devront se contenter de promenades en laisses, longe ... Pas de campagne à moins d'un km  ::

----------


## superdogs

Bon courage à toi Lili, et à tes loulous... Superdogs, elle dit qu'on va bien finir par se rencontrer un jour, moi et elles. Et pis tu t'en feras pas, ça m'arrive de faire ma fortiche, mais si Superdogs grogne aussi, ben j'arrête tout de suite.

Des léchouilles (virtuelles, hein, j'te connais pas...)

Alma

----------


## lili2000

J'ai hâte de te connaître en vrai Alma  :: 
Je te dis pas que je te ferai des léchouilles mais si déjà tu acceptes mes caresses, je serai très heureuse.
En plus de mes chien, j'ai une caniche royal handichien chez moi, elle est très belle. 
A bientôt peut-être  ::

----------


## superdogs

Accepter tes caresses ???? hi hi hi....  ::

----------


## lili2000

Mais oui, j'y crois  ::

----------


## superdogs

Longtemps que je n'ai pas mis ma frimousse ici ! ben la voilà       ::   eh ! Superdogs me trouve tellement mignonne..  Plus rien à voir avec la petite maigrichonne que j'étais... je respire la santé et j'ai le poil qui est devenu doux, et j'ai grossi un peu aussi.

ça va vous faire rire, mais cette photo, bé, c'était pas possible il y a encore quelques semaines  ::  impossible pour moi de me mettre à côté de Superdogs alors qu'elle était sur son canapé ; pas là oui, mais dès qu'elle faisait mine de s'installer, pfffft, je me  :: 

Pis comme je voyais que Gringo il lui arrivait rien, au contraire, des caresses, des mots doux, j'ai trouvé la solution..  :: 

  ::  je me colle *sur * Gringo qui supporte..... ::   il est trop gentil Gringo   :: ... vous le voyez pas, mais notre humaine, elle est juste à côté, qui prend la photo, 
même que ça m'inquiète un peu .... z'ai toujours un oeil ouvert, moi !!

----------


## lili2000

Trop mignonne ...
Merci pour les nouvelles

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

Magnifique duo  :: 
Que de progrès depuis son départ de la Ferme!
Alma, il y a eu beaucoup d'hésitations à la proposer à l'adoption, beaucoup d'hésitations à la confier,  à la laisser partir. (avant la rencontre avec Superdogs bien sûr!!!!)
Elle a été proposée un temps, puis retirée des annonces et finalement reproposée, sans grande conviction....Puis, Superdogs a eu ce fameux coup de coeur et la Ferme a eu un coup de coeur pour cette adoptante d'exception pour Alma. C'était Sa chance, sans aucun doute, il fallait la saisir et laisser partir Alma. Verena et Morlind ont pris cette décision.
Ce n'est que du bonheur de la voir ainsi heureuse.

----------


## superdogs

Quelle chance j'ai eu alors, d'être la chance d'Alma ; du bonheur quotidien, à la voir évoluer au quotidien.

Elle se fait parfois peur toute seule, et me regarde.... je ne montre aucune émotion, et elle se rassure toute seule aussi...

Comme avec tous les loulous, plus le temps passe, plus je  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Moi jpense que c'est Gringo qui se tape tout le boulot  :: 

Je plaisante bien sûr qu'Alma, Superdogs, Gringo et Epice étaient fait pour se rencontrer.

De la patience, de l'amour et de plus en plus de complicité. Un jour, elle se couchera sur toi sur le canapé, comme Doïna(notre grande timide à nous) me l'a fait récemment, depuis elle fait pleins de progrès totalement inattendus  ::  Elle fait même la fête au voisin, mais lui à la trouille, ce n'est plus elle la froussarde, comme il disait  ::

----------


## del28

ce post est de loin mon préféré  :: 
j'adore les nouvelles de alma et sa progression

----------


## superdogs

> *Moi jpense que c'est Gringo qui se tape tout le boulot* 
> 
> Je plaisante bien sûr qu'Alma, Superdogs, Gringo et Epice étaient fait pour se rencontrer.
> 
> *De la patience, de l'amour et de plus en plus de complicité. Un jour, elle se couchera sur toi sur le canapé,* comme Doïna(notre grande timide à nous) me l'a fait récemment, depuis elle fait pleins de progrès totalement inattendus  Elle fait même la fête au voisin, mais lui à la trouille, ce n'est plus elle la froussarde, comme il disait



C'est certain que Gringo a été d'une grande aide ! et maintenant que Alma est plus posée, il commence à y avoir une vraie complicité entre eux. Je les ai vus l'autre jour courir l'un derrière l'autre dans le jardin, Gringo avait l'air d'avoir retrouvé une âme de jeune chien  :: 

Je pense qu'il va falloir attendre encore de longs mois avant qu'elle se couche sur moi. Pour l'instant, elle pose une patte... puis va vite se coucher à moitié sur Gringo... c'est déjà un gros progrès...

----------


## Belgo78

Je saurai pas te dire c'est venu du jour au lendemain à Doïna, sans qu'on fasse rien de spécial. 

Puis bon c'est pas une fin en soit, elle était déjà très chouette avant  :: 

Je pense juste que comme Alma sont très intelligente et sans doute trop réfléchie(par rapport à sa sœur  :: ) et qu'un jour se disent bon tant pis aujourd'hui j'y vais  ::

----------


## superdogs

A force que Superdogs m'amène régulièrement chez la nounou, je finis par prendre tout doucement confiance. Au début, je tournais dans tous les sens.. je haletais, j'étais en stress total devant cette humaine inconnue.

Aujourd'hui, pour la 1ere fois, j'ai accepté (de loin hein) un petit biscuit de sa main..c'est bien moi, oui, à gauche, qui approche et tend le cou , il ne m'est rien arrivé de méchant  :: 

Pis Superdogs s'est absentée un petit moment, le temps d'aller chercher un paquet à la poste ; elle nous a laissés tous les deux avec Gringo, et "la dame"... Ben j'ai même pas paniqué !

----------


## duma762000

bravo Alma gros progrès... ::

----------


## lili2000

Bravo Alma !!! On le savait que tu étais très courageuse

----------


## superdogs

::

----------


## superdogs

Hier, 11 mai... c'était mon deuxième anniversaire d'adoption  :: 

Happy biiiirthdayy to me, happy biiirthdayyy to meeee, happy birthdayyyy to meeee ii Alma,  happy birthdayyyy to meee iii

Que du bonheur...

----------


## duma762000

::

----------


## superdogs

Quelque temps que vous n'avez pas vu ma tête du bonheur !!!

Voilà !   en promendane il y a quelques jours,

avec mes 2 potes 


Epice, qui toujours, quand elle en a envie, nous emboîte le pas 

Gringo qui marche tout doux maintenant, mais qui marche quand même tous les jours



Parait que je suis devenue extrêêêmement agréable (enfin!!) en promenade.... Parole de Superdogs !

----------


## superdogs

Qui ka dit que les roumains étaient des chiens à problèmes ? En ce qui me concerne, quelques mois de patience, du calme, et maintenant, je reste Alma, bien sûr, mais Alma rassurée et heureuse ....

Même que je fais du "zogging" maintenant avec Superdogs, *et* une copine à elle ; même pas de laisse, et je cours indifféremment à côté de l'une ou de l'autre.....
Chien roumain ? Chien  ::

----------


## manoe

Enfin des nouvelles et des photos  :: 
Ils sont beaux tes loulous superdogs  :: 
La progression d'Alma est fascinante.... Quand je repense à son arrivée chez toi et à tous ces jours où elle restait inapprochable.... Je ne sais si j'aurais eu ta patience pour l'apprivoiser ainsi tout doucement mais le résultat est tellement gratifiant... Une merveilleuse adoption assurément

----------


## superdogs

Tu sais Manoe, je ne sais même pas si c'est de la patience... Juste du vivre et laisser vivre, en ne donnant que du bon,  jusqu'à ce que la confiance s'installe...

Alma est tellement drôle, entre lâcher prise et retenues...

----------


## Mirko78

T'en fais pas pour les histoires de Roumains ma belle Alma, vous les balayez toutes en montrant votre joie de vivre, moi ça me saoule mais ce sont des histoires à la c.. d'humains.

Nos deux tribues sont hypers heureuses et y a que ça qui compte hein  :: 

Ce qu'on aimerait c'est sauver tout vos copains mais pour ça le mieux c'est de faire partager tout le bonheur que vous nous apporté. 

Iagoo le sage le dit toujours ça va pas fait pffff, assieds toi et dans 20 min/5 h tout ira bien, je vais l'écouter un peu plus  ::

----------


## superdogs

Quoiiiii ? on n'a pas le droit de se gratter ??



Me suis fait une copine aujourd'hui
Sa quatre pattes surveille, l'air de rien, pendant que Superdogs nous mitraille (enfin, essaye hein)


premiers contacts, en mode canin  :: 

 

après ça, on a couru un peu dans la prairie; je l'aime bien elle !

----------


## Mirko78

Le q'q tout de suite dans la même position, ça s'est de l'accueil Alma  ::

----------


## superdogs

Après la ballade, le dodo !

----------


## titia20090

Qu'est ce que ça a l'air beau par chez toi SUperdogs… 
C'est vraiment la vie rêvée pour un toutou!

----------


## superdogs

T'as raison Titia, on n'est pas mal chez Superdogs.... sauf quand elle vous réveille, à vouloir prendre des photos... 

Je dormais tranquilou  quand "quoi, y's'passe kekechose ??"    non,  bon ben laisse moi tranquille Superdogs, pfffff !  

Vous avez vu, j'ai les oreilles indépendantes l'une de l'autre ...  ::

----------


## Mirko78

Le beau poil made in Romania  :: 

Mais non vous n'en mettez pas partout, c'est le sol qui les attire  ::

----------


## superdogs

::  vouiii, le poil !! avec celui de Gringo en plus, je pourrai me faire des oreillers... non, des couettes même !

Alma qui avait un poil tout terne et sec, maintenant, elle l'a doux et brillant ; pas mal de gens sont surpris de sa transformation physique (se tenait toute tassée) et mentale. On dirait qu'elle a grandi, maintenant qu'elle se tient haut sur ses pattes

 ::

----------


## manoe

Magnifique Alma ou la magie de l'amour... :: 
Une tite photo de Gringo à l'occasion ? Je me souviens encore de son post avant que tu ne l'adoptes, son regard m'avait totalement fait fondre... ::

----------


## superdogs

Y s'passe un truc* incroyable*, foi de Superdogs !!  ::   ::   :: 

Mon humaine, elle dort avec la porte de sa chambre entrouverte, histoire de nous entendre au cas où la nuit...

Quand elle bosse, nous, les velus, on est encore dans les bras de Morphée, quand son réveil sonne, et c'est elle qui vient nous voir

Quand elle est en vacances, elle prolonge un peu le dodo, et nous, ben, on vient voir ce qui se passe ; enfin, surtout Gringo, qui a la vessie pleine... , moi, je reste à la porte, à frétiller de la queue, mais j'ose pas trop m'avancer...

Mais, cette année, j'ai décidé de faire autrement ! vouiii, pourquoi ne pas évoluer, hein ?  :: 

Depuis quelques jours, j'ai inventé un truc rigolo, qui a l'air de lui faire drôlement plaisir, dis donc ; je saute sur son lit, et je la regarde (elle fait genre j'ai les yeux fermés, je ne te vois pas Alma... lol, c'est même pas vrai  :: ) de tout près, pis je sens ses oreilles, ses cheveux...

Elle me dit "bonjooouuuur Alma ; ça va Mama ? rhhooo jolie fiiille.." pis elle sort sa main et me papouille la tête. J'aime trop ça, j'en redemande, avec mon museau, je la pousse un peu quand elle s'arrête

Et j'apprends que si elle me pousse un peu sur le flanc, je peux me coucher sur le dos, et là... elle me papouille le ventre !!! Nan mais le ventre quoi  ! waouh, c'est trop trop bon ça !!! 
Je connaissais pas moi, j'adoooore !

Nous v'là de vraiment bonnes copines maintenant.... j'me demande bien comment j'ai pu avoir si peur le jour où elle m'a adoptée.... elle m'en reparle des fois "c'était bien la peine, hein Mama ?"

Oui, j'suis d'venu "Mama", au fil du temps...

----------


## titia20090

Quelle incroyable évolution Alma!
Génial le coup de "sauter sur le dodo". J'espère que tu laisses quand même ton humaine profiter un petit peu de ses grasses mat'! 

Et oui, les câlins sur le bidou, c'est le bonheur (j'ai la même chose à la maison version féline… Impossible à approcher à son arrivée, et aujourd'hui, c'est elle qui me miaule dessus si je ne lui caresse pas le bidou assez longtemps). 

Trop chouettes les histoires comme la tienne Alma! Et je suis sûre que tu as encore plein de belles surprises à réserver à Superdogs. 

Un craintif, c'est comme une petit bourgeon qui se transforme doucement mais sûrement en belle fleur! Il lui faut du temps pour s'épanouir et s'ouvrir, mais WOW, quel bonheur à chaque progrès/nouveauté.  ::

----------


## superdogs

::  z'ai oublié de vous dire.... j'ai passé un chouette après-midi ;y'aura des photos... mais pas sur mon post hi hi ; c'est la maman d'un autre loulou qui va les mettre bientôt

Un indice ? Vous voulez ? Bon, d'accoooord : faut surveiller le post d'un rouquin trèèès zen, limite aristo ; je l'ai bien apprécié, l'est bôôô, tellement !

----------


## superdogs

Ah ayé, les photos sont implantées ! Liolia, lève-tôt, elle a eu la primeur !!

----------


## Mirko78

Oui tu nous a bien eu Alma , tu nous racontes tes progrès incroyables et pendant ce temps là tu roucoules avec un bel espagnol  ::

----------


## superdogs

"Vouiiii, ze frétillais de partout !" mais z'ai pas approché belle-maman....  ::

----------


## superdogs

Coucou, c'est Alma, ça fait longtemps hein ? 

Le 11 mai 2019, c'était mon arrivée chez Superdogs. Z'ai grave eu de la chance, encore un peu, elle aurait pas pu m'adopter, à cause du Covid !  Heureusement qu'elle a pas eu son coup de coeur quelques mois plus tard. 
M'enfin c'est pas son genre ; parait que tous ses animaux elle les adopte au printemps  ::  Parait que c'est sa saison d'amour, celle qui la fait revivre, et lui donne envie de poilus (naaaan, commencez pas à rigoler, des poilus CA-NINS !!) pour vivre avec elle au soleil dans son jardin . 

Du coup, pour mon 1er anniversaire d'adoption, en 2020, on avait eu plein de temps à passer ensemble, et z'avais fait des progrès déja...

*Cette année ben ça fait déjà 3 ans* !! 3 ans ! Pffff, c'est fou ça comme le temps passe vite... même que j' suis pas certaine de me souvenir de ma vie d'avant... enfin si quand même, encore des petites traces, mais toutes petites alors....

Ze coule des jours trop zen et heureux avec môman, Gringo ; bon, y'a que Epice qui m' fait peur des fois... j'sais pas pourquoi, mais quand elle marche dans ma direction en roulant des mécaniques, ben, j'peux pas m'empêcher de filer, de lui laisser la place, le coussin, le dodo, tout tout tout ce qu'elle veut... :: 

ça fait marrer Superdogs "non mais Almaaaaa, t'es concon ou quoi, faut pas te laisser impressionner par Epice, enfiiiin ! Grogne un coup..."
 ::  moi, j'ai déjà pris un coup de griffe, z'ai pas l'intention d'en prendre d'autres ! ça va pas non ? :: 
 m'en fous, y'a des dodos partout, alors  :: 

Mon-notre jardin, il est chouette. Un de mes coins  préférés, c'est le tas de compost au fond... des fois, y'a des restes de  trucs mangeables, genre un crouton de pain. Faut que je fasse super  vite, paske les zoziaux aussi, ils connaissent le coin ! Quant elle me  surprend à fouiner, elle râle un peu Superdogs. Elle dit que si je suis  malade, tant pis pour moi.. qu'elle a pas de sous pour le véto. Tu  parles, j'sais bien moi, qu'elle préférera vivre d'eau citronnée que de  me laisser  :: 

Ze suis (qu'elle dit Superdogs) trop trop trop mignonne  ::  aah bon ?? parait que j'suis câline, amusante, futée, observatrice, pis aussi  que j'ai l'esprit de contradiction (si elle me dit non, je fais quand même, histoire de voir....), surtout quand y'a un truc qui pue... ze peux pas m'empêcher d'aller me rouler dedans. 

Parait qu'avant- avant -avant d'être heureuse avec Superdogs, z'ai du apprendre à survivre ; il m'en reste quelque chose : ze trouve toujours un moyen de me sortir d'une situation. Là où Gringo reste bloqué, moi, ze saute par dessus le fil de fer, ze me faufile dessous, ze trace direct dans les ronces, ze contourne le bosquet, z'escalade le tas de bois, j''suis trop rapide, souple et agile !! j'me faufile partout ! z'aurai pu faire de l'agility, mais les ordres trop fort, les cris et encouragements trop fort, ça me tétanise !

Z'aime bien, Superdogs, elle me parle tout doucement, et j'obéis tout de suite (m'enfin presque quoi, ça dépend) 
 :: 
On fait des dodos ensemble maintenant ! z''ai compris que le canapé, on pouvait se le partager, à 3 ... pas à 4 hein, parce que ze laisse ma place à Epice.... of course ! t'façon, celle-là, dès qu'elle peut, elle me montre qu'elle était là avant moi !! Elle a de la chance,  :: .... que j'sois pas contrariante !! 

Mon pote Gringo, il est beaucoup plus fatigué qu'il y a 3 ans lui... à l'époque, on faisait des grandes ballades, on allait chercher des noix, y'avait un grand tour qu'on ne fait plus. 

Pask'il marche plus trop longtemps, pas quand fait trop chaud surtout. IL est toujours content de partir, mais très vite, y s'met à traîner la patte.. alors, Superdogs, elle l'attend, à chaque pipi, histoire qu'il fasse pas d'efforts pour nous rattraper..
Moi, ze cours, ze vole, ze me roule, ze fouile, farfouille, refarfouille, vais voir la Ronchon que j'adore ; elle a de la chance Superdogs, que j'm'amuse toute seule !

J'la sens un peu inquiète Superdogs, des fois, y'a Gringo qui tousse, elle est pas tranquille.. mais bon, comme elle dit, déjà une bonne chose, il peut profiter des beaux jours. Pask'elle a drôlement  culpabilisé cet hiver, qu'on avait tous froid.. malgré les bouillottes, couvertures, le manteau et les volets fermés !!

Voila voila, les nouvelles. Superdogs m'a dit de vous en donner, parce que elle, en ce moment, c'est plutôt "dans son intérieur" que ça se passe. Z''avoue ze comprends pas tout... j'suis pas sûre qu'elle comprenne tout non plus. 

Elle dit qu'y encore une partie de vie qui va se finir avec Gringo, un jour qu'elle espère le plus lointain possible, elle dit que les chiens, ça finit toujours par faire du chagrin, qu'elle en assez de les voir partir, qu'y s'pourrait que je reste fille unique, que, que, que... bref, elle gamberge.

C'est ptêt bien un coup  :: de vieille qu'elle s'prend en pleine face !! 

Bon ben léchouilles à tout le monde  ::

----------


## Mirko78

Merci pour tes nouvelles Alma  :: 

Plein de bonnes pensées pour que ta maman range bien son intérieur.

Et bien sûr que ton Gringo profites le plus longtemps possible de sa retraite dorée.

Pour Épiceettout c'est un chat, tu fais bien de lui laissé croire qu'elle domine le monde  ::

----------

